# Rangnick:"Milan, potevi svoltare. Non punterei su Ibra. Maldini...



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

*Rangnick:"Milan, potevi svoltare. Non punterei su Ibra. Maldini...*

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”

*L'intervista completa

«Primi contatti? A fine ottobre, quando la squadra era in una situazione complicata: a tre punti dalla zona retrocessione».

Poi?

«Se lo avete scritto è perché qualcuno ve lo ha detto. Io non ne ho mai parlato in pubblico. Ma per mettere in chiaro nessun contratto o penale, fino a tre settimane fa ero impegnato con la Red Bull».

Pioli?

«La squadra è stata la migliore post Coronavirus. Cambiare non sarebbe stato saggio né rispettoso. Pioli ha meritato la conferma, anche per la persona che è: l’ho apprezzato nelle interviste, sempre concentrato sugli obiettivi. Se poi è la scelta giusta nel medio e lungo termine è un’altra questione».

Maldini e Boban?

«Nella vita una delle mie regole è: non parlare di chi non conosci personalmente. E da parte mia non è mai stata detta mezza parola sul Milan, mai. Posso parlare di Maldini ex giocatore: è stato straordinario, una leggenda vera e propria. Ma non posso dire lo stesso da direttore sportivo: semplicemente, non lo conosco in questo ruolo. Da esterno ci si può chiedere se la proprietà è contenta dei risultati in rapporto al denaro investito negli ultimi anni. Io causa del divorzio tra Zvone e il Milan? Dovete chiedere a chi rappresenta il club».

Ibrahimovic?

«La domanda da fare è un’altra. Perché il Milan si era rivolto a me? Cosa mi volevano far fare? Se lo ha fatto è perché, magari, cercava una svolta. Lavoro alla crescita, e i giovani imparano molto più in fretta. Non è nel mio stile insistere su giocatori di 38 anni, non perché non siano abbastanza bravi, e Ibra certamente lo è, ma perché preferisco creare valore, sviluppare il talento. Per me ha poco senso puntare su Ibra o Kjaer, ma è la mia idea, né giusta né sbagliata, semplicemente diversa. Quando Ibra ha detto di non conoscermi non aveva torto, perché anch’io non lo conosco personalmente, non avendoci mai parlato».

Cosa serviva?

«Porsi un obiettivo concreto, in questo caso la Champions perché nessuno è felice di giocare in Europa League, magari il giovedì sei a Baku e la domenica a Cagliari. Sarà paradossale ma l’esempio è a 30 km di distanza da Milano: l’Atalanta ha un terzo del fatturato del Milan ma arriva davanti. Fanno investimenti intelligenti, hanno un settore giovanile tra i migliori d’Europa. Se qualcuno è bravo, io cerco di capire che strada ha seguito. Gasperini è bravissimo ma non è il solo. Si vince di squadra. Tra gli allenatori italiani cito subito anche Conte: ha uno stile di calcio sofisticato, attivo e aggressivo».

Allenatore o d.s. o entrambe?

«Dipende dal progetto. Negli ultimi 36 anni, ho sempre avuto più successo quando potevo essere più di un semplice tecnico, un “trainager”, allenatore e manager. Ma mi considero parte di un ingranaggio con tanti pezzi. Cerco le persone migliori, le professionalità più forti, dallo staff ai nutrizionisti, dallo psicologo ai video analyst fino ovviamente al settore scouting"

"Possiamo concludere con un arrivederci Italia? Chissà...".*


----------



## __king george__ (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> Seguirà l'intervista completa



da come è posta da queste poche righe sembra che è stato il milan a non volerlo altro che storie...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> Seguirà l'intervista completa



solito tentativo della cachetta dello sport di lanciarci me*da addosso


----------



## Molenko (20 Agosto 2020)

Che gli vuoi dire? Questo ha una mentalità che noi, lì pronti a vivacchiare dopo un mesetto e mezzo sopra la media dopo mesi di sberle da chiunque, ci sognamo. Si capisce benissimo che sa cos'è il Milan e che non ci avrebbe certo guidato per prendere 17enni e rivenderli alla prima offerta in caso fossero esplosi. Così come si capisce che aveva individuato perfettamente il percorso per tornare a competere a certi livelli, vedere risposte alla domanda 'cosa ritiene debba fare il Milan per tornare stabilmente ai vertici?', e poi alla domanda sullo stile di gioco.


Poi, noi tutto quello che tocchiamo diventa melma, e magari, dopo tre esperienze fenomenali con Schalke e soprattutto Hoffenheim e Lipsia, avremmo mandato al manicomio pure questo qui, però resta il fatto che avere ancora Maldini al posto di questo Signore è il più grande insulto alla competenza che ci possa essere. Spero soltanto che non pagheremo questa scelta infelice.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Che gli vuoi dire? Questo ha una mentalità che noi, lì pronti a vivacchiare dopo un mesetto e mezzo sopra la media dopo mesi di sberle da chiunque, ci sognamo. Si capisce benissimo che sa cos'è il Milan e che non ci avrebbe certo guidato per prendere 17enni e rivenderli alla prima offerta in caso fossero esplosi. Così come si capisce che aveva individuato perfettamente il percorso per tornare a competere a certi livelli, vedere risposte alla domanda 'cosa ritiene debba fare il Milan per tornare stabilmente ai vertici?', e poi alla domanda sullo stile di gioco.
> 
> 
> Poi, noi tutto quello che tocchiamo diventa melma, e magari, dopo tre esperienze fenomenali con Schalke e soprattutto Hoffenheim e Lipsia, avremmo mandato al manicomio pure questo qui, però resta il fatto che avere ancora Maldini al posto di questo Signore è il più grande insulto alla competenza che ci possa essere. Spero soltanto che non pagheremo questa scelta infelice.



. 

Domattina prevedo la ressa su questo topic


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

*L'intervista completa

«Fine ottobre, quando la squadra era in una situazione complicata: a tre punti dalla zona retrocessione».

Poi?

«Se lo avete scritto è perché qualcuno ve lo ha detto. Io non ne ho mai parlato in pubblico. Ma per mettere in chiaro nessun contratto o penale, fino a tre settimane fa ero impegnato con la Red Bull».

Pioli?

«La squadra è stata la migliore post Coronavirus. Cambiare non sarebbe stato saggio né rispettoso. Pioli ha meritato la conferma, anche per la persona che è: l’ho apprezzato nelle interviste, sempre concentrato sugli obiettivi. Se poi è la scelta giusta nel medio e lungo termine è un’altra questione».

Maldini e Boban?

«Nella vita una delle mie regole è: non parlare di chi non conosci personalmente. E da parte mia non è mai stata detta mezza parola sul Milan, mai. Posso parlare di Maldini ex giocatore: è stato straordinario, una leggenda vera e propria. Ma non posso dire lo stesso da direttore sportivo: semplicemente, non lo conosco in questo ruolo. Da esterno ci si può chiedere se la proprietà è contenta dei risultati in rapporto al denaro investito negli ultimi anni. Io causa del divorzio tra Zvone e il Milan? Dovete chiedere a chi rappresenta il club».

Ibrahimovic?

«La domanda da fare è un’altra. Perché il Milan si era rivolto a me? Cosa mi volevano far fare? Se lo ha fatto è perché, magari, cercava una svolta. Lavoro alla crescita, e i giovani imparano molto più in fretta. Non è nel mio stile insistere su giocatori di 38 anni, non perché non siano abbastanza bravi, e Ibra certamente lo è, ma perché preferisco creare valore, sviluppare il talento. Per me ha poco senso puntare su Ibra o Kjaer, ma è la mia idea, né giusta né sbagliata, semplicemente diversa. Quando Ibra ha detto di non conoscermi non aveva torto, perché anch’io non lo conosco personalmente, non avendoci mai parlato».

Cosa serviva?

«Porsi un obiettivo concreto, in questo caso la Champions perché nessuno è felice di giocare in Europa League, magari il giovedì sei a Baku e la domenica a Cagliari. Sarà paradossale ma l’esempio è a 30 km di distanza da Milano: l’Atalanta ha un terzo del fatturato del Milan ma arriva davanti. Fanno investimenti intelligenti, hanno un settore giovanile tra i migliori d’Europa. Se qualcuno è bravo, io cerco di capire che strada ha seguito. Gasperini è bravissimo ma non è il solo. Si vince di squadra. Tra gli allenatori italiani cito subito anche Conte: ha uno stile di calcio sofisticato, attivo e aggressivo».

Allenatore o d.s. o entrambe?

«Dipende dal progetto. Negli ultimi 36 anni, ho sempre avuto più successo quando potevo essere più di un semplice tecnico, un “trainager”, allenatore e manager. Ma mi considero parte di un ingranaggio con tanti pezzi. Cerco le persone migliori, le professionalità più forti, dallo staff ai nutrizionisti, dallo psicologo ai video analyst fino ovviamente al settore scouting*


----------



## edoardo (20 Agosto 2020)

A me,come mentalità,piace.Mi ricorda Sacchi,ma Arrigo aveva alle spalle il Berlusca che spendeva.


----------



## James45 (20 Agosto 2020)

Belle parole.
L'idea di un "progetto" mi intrigava.
Ma qui si naviga a vista, al solito.
Incrociamo l'incrociabile aspettando new entries più che decenti.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



Adesso ovviamente arriverà la replica di Maldini via Ansa e partirà l'ennesimo teatrino e nuove armi di distrazioni di massa.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Agosto 2020)

Che gli vuoi dire?

Parole che purtroppo stonano con il Milan attuale. Implicitamente ha fatto capire anche lui che da noi si vuole solo vivacchiare. Spendere quello che si ha per navigare a vista. 
L'unica cosa positiva della prossima stagione in caso di ennesimo fallimento, è che forse finalmente si farà un progetto volto al futuro, un progetto che faccia crescere col tempo valore e risultati sportivi della squadra. Un progetto con ovviamente una nuova e speriamo competente dirigenza in caso della solita mancata qualificazione champions.


----------



## Casnop (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso ovviamente arriverà la replica di Maldini via Ansa e partirà l'ennesimo teatrino e nuove armi di distrazioni di massa.


Prevedibile. Ha espresso giudizi lusinghieri su Pioli. È chiaro: alle giuste condizioni, il ticket Rangnick-Pioli sarebbe stato possibile. Il problema vero, lo abbiamo capito, è stato il rapporto impossibile con Maldini, che ha vinto la battaglia societaria contro di lui. Sulle sue conoscenze del Maldini direttore sportivo, poco da dire: sono praticamente le nostre. Speriamo che le impressioni ricevute dal campionatino post Covid siano confermate, e non sia stata l'ennesima fata morgana nel deserto. Alla peggio, si ricomincia ancora una volta.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Prevedibile. Ha espresso giudizi lusinghieri su Pioli. È chiaro: alle giuste condizioni, il ticket Rangnick-Pioli sarebbe stato possibile. Il problema vero, lo abbiamo capito, è stato il rapporto impossibile con Maldini, che ha vinto la battaglia societaria contro di lui. Sulle sue conoscenze del Maldini direttore sportivo, poco da dire: sono praticamente le nostre. Speriamo che le impressioni ricevute dal campionatino post Covid siano confermate, e non sia stata l'ennesima fata morgana nel deserto. Alla peggio, si ricomincia ancora una volta.



Vedremo che combinerà Maldini.
Per me ci abbiamo solo che perso.
Speriamo possa arrivare a prescindere il prossimo anno


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



Peccato, poteva essere davvero l'occasione di mettere su un bel progetto dopo anni di vivacchio, speriamo di riuscire ad arrivare nei primi quattro, altrimenti avremmo perso un altro anno. 

Non posso che essere felice per le vittorie del Milan, ma in un momento in cui valevano zero forse sarebbe stato meglio fare qualche punto in meno e a fine stagione cambiare approccio e mentalità con l'arrivo di Rangnick. 

C'è da dire altresì che pure Giampollo diceva "testa alta e giocare a calcio" salvo poi far ridere.


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2020)

Mi pare troppo un montato, cosa ha mai vinto questo qua? 

Anche solo dire di non ricattare kjaer per 2 spicci la dice lunga


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2020)

Sono convinto che questa "mentalità" del tutti giovani da formare e rivendere, sia profondamente sbagliata.

Secondo me la "rivoluzione" non doveva passare da rangnick proprio per questo. Il rischio di buttare anni interi a cercare fantomatici giovani da formare era alto, molto alto. Riempire la squadra di leao non porta da nessuna parte.

Secondo me in questi ultimi anni una sola volta abbiamo avuto un'occasione clamorosa per svoltare: il mercato 2018 di Leonardo, con cui la squadra si era effettivamente, finalmente rinforzata.
Purtroppo è stata data in mano a Gattuso...


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



Talmente uno scienziato che i più grandi club del globo terracqueo stanno facendo a cazzotti per metterlo sotto contratto...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Agosto 2020)

Di "trainager" è già pieno corso Buenos Aires. Grazie e a non rivederci.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2020)

da questa intervista traspare una persona molto intelligente


----------



## EmmePi (20 Agosto 2020)

Dalle parole dette sto tizio mi sembra un tantinello "montato".
Come lui ce ne sono e ce ne sono stati tanti nel calcio, tecnici alla Zeman per intenderci. Costui si mescola alla filosofia Fergusoniana del "faccio tutto io".

Però mi chiedo... come mai dopo anni di "successi" alla sua porta ancora non bussano gli squadroni blasonati???
Sarà forse perchè questo tipo di tecnici vanno bene per traguardi fino al gradino sotto del podio... io la vedo così.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che questa "mentalità" del tutti giovani da formare e rivendere, sia profondamente sbagliata.
> 
> Secondo me la "rivoluzione" non doveva passare da rangnick proprio per questo. Il rischio di buttare anni interi a cercare fantomatici giovani da formare era alto, molto alto. Riempire la squadra di leao non porta da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...



Io penso che il rivenderli sia la strategia del club.
A lui piace formare la squadra partendo dai ragazzi.
Mentalià che condivido. E pendo porti più gratificazione.

Poi se gli vendono il campione appena formato è per ordine della società.

Sarebbe rimasto alla Redbull se gli fosse andato bene, ma credo che anche a lui piacerebbe avere qualcosa di meglio.

Il problema è che i grandi team sono tutti formati da grandi giocatori e lui li c'entrerebbe poco... Si è capito che la grande squadra fatta da grandi giocatori la vuole formare lui.
Ecco perchè non è mai stato ingaggiato dai top club.

Ma se un club vuole diventare grande e alla svelta il modo più veloce è passare da lui.

La nostra è sicuramente una occasione perduta... Ma io spero (se dovesse rimanere Elliott) che si possa riprovarci il prossimo anno con lui.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



*Dovete quotare. *


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Pivellino (20 Agosto 2020)

*
L'intervista completa

«Primi contatti? A fine ottobre, quando la squadra era in una situazione complicata: a tre punti dalla zona retrocessione».

Poi?

«Se lo avete scritto è perché qualcuno ve lo ha detto. Io non ne ho mai parlato in pubblico. Ma per mettere in chiaro nessun contratto o penale, fino a tre settimane fa ero impegnato con la Red Bull».

Pioli?

«La squadra è stata la migliore post Coronavirus. Cambiare non sarebbe stato saggio né rispettoso. Pioli ha meritato la conferma, anche per la persona che è: l’ho apprezzato nelle interviste, sempre concentrato sugli obiettivi. Se poi è la scelta giusta nel medio e lungo termine è un’altra questione».

Maldini e Boban?

«Nella vita una delle mie regole è: non parlare di chi non conosci personalmente. E da parte mia non è mai stata detta mezza parola sul Milan, mai. Posso parlare di Maldini ex giocatore: è stato straordinario, una leggenda vera e propria. Ma non posso dire lo stesso da direttore sportivo: semplicemente, non lo conosco in questo ruolo. Da esterno ci si può chiedere se la proprietà è contenta dei risultati in rapporto al denaro investito negli ultimi anni. Io causa del divorzio tra Zvone e il Milan? Dovete chiedere a chi rappresenta il club».

Ibrahimovic?

«La domanda da fare è un’altra. Perché il Milan si era rivolto a me? Cosa mi volevano far fare? Se lo ha fatto è perché, magari, cercava una svolta. Lavoro alla crescita, e i giovani imparano molto più in fretta. Non è nel mio stile insistere su giocatori di 38 anni, non perché non siano abbastanza bravi, e Ibra certamente lo è, ma perché preferisco creare valore, sviluppare il talento. Per me ha poco senso puntare su Ibra o Kjaer, ma è la mia idea, né giusta né sbagliata, semplicemente diversa. Quando Ibra ha detto di non conoscermi non aveva torto, perché anch’io non lo conosco personalmente, non avendoci mai parlato».

Cosa serviva?

«Porsi un obiettivo concreto, in questo caso la Champions perché nessuno è felice di giocare in Europa League, magari il giovedì sei a Baku e la domenica a Cagliari. Sarà paradossale ma l’esempio è a 30 km di distanza da Milano: l’Atalanta ha un terzo del fatturato del Milan ma arriva davanti. Fanno investimenti intelligenti, hanno un settore giovanile tra i migliori d’Europa. Se qualcuno è bravo, io cerco di capire che strada ha seguito. Gasperini è bravissimo ma non è il solo. Si vince di squadra. Tra gli allenatori italiani cito subito anche Conte: ha uno stile di calcio sofisticato, attivo e aggressivo».

Allenatore o d.s. o entrambe?

«Dipende dal progetto. Negli ultimi 36 anni, ho sempre avuto più successo quando potevo essere più di un semplice tecnico, un “trainager”, allenatore e manager. Ma mi considero parte di un ingranaggio con tanti pezzi. Cerco le persone migliori, le professionalità più forti, dallo staff ai nutrizionisti, dallo psicologo ai video analyst fino ovviamente al settore scouting"

"Possiamo concludere con un arrivederci Italia? Chissà...".*
__________


L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che ho l'impressione che volesse arrivare da salvatore della patria, e che l'ultimo Milan post covid avrebbe caricato di significati sproporzionati (temo in negativo) ogni cosa che avesse fatto da noi.
Lui forse ha mancato di coraggio barattandolo con una presunta linearità (rigidità) della sua visione, lo stesso coraggio che alla fine è mancato alla Società.
Lo avrei visto adatto se avessimo terminato come abbiamo iniziato, quest'uomo è adatto a lavorare a partire molto dal basso e su realtà più provinciali, con la calma e la programmazione teutonica.
Da noi la probabilità di fallire sarebbe stata molta.
Detto questo, è un capitolo chiuso.
Ha poco senso insistere, anche per lui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Prevedibile. Ha espresso giudizi lusinghieri su Pioli. È chiaro: alle giuste condizioni, il ticket Rangnick-Pioli sarebbe stato possibile. Il problema vero, lo abbiamo capito, è stato il rapporto impossibile con Maldini, che ha vinto la battaglia societaria contro di lui. Sulle sue conoscenze del Maldini direttore sportivo, poco da dire: sono praticamente le nostre. Speriamo che le impressioni ricevute dal campionatino post Covid siano confermate, e non sia stata l'ennesima fata morgana nel deserto. Alla peggio, si ricomincia ancora una volta.



Io non la leggo affatto cosí.
Ha detto che il rendimento della squadra post-covid rendeva naturale e se vogliamo meritata la conferma (a scapito del suo arrivo) del tecnico. Quindi comprende perché il Milan non ha voluto proseguire con lui. Ma lui vuole fare il “Trainager” offerto l’allenatore, ma anche decidere quali giocatori prendere, che poi operativamente si appoggi a scout che portano le relazioni sui giocatori, un ds che fisicamente si opera delle trattative di acquisto dei profili da lui indicati e/o concordati, che si occupa di cedere gli esuberi... ok.
Il lavoro di trattare, trovare acquirenti... lo delega volentieri, ma il potere decisionale lo voleva lui.
Chiara incompatibilitá con Paolo e Zorro, mentre un profili come Massara ci stava. Ma lui sostituiva Pioli, Maldini e Boban


----------



## Ambrole (20 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Che gli vuoi dire? Questo ha una mentalità che noi, lì pronti a vivacchiare dopo un mesetto e mezzo sopra la media dopo mesi di sberle da chiunque, ci sognamo. Si capisce benissimo che sa cos'è il Milan e che non ci avrebbe certo guidato per prendere 17enni e rivenderli alla prima offerta in caso fossero esplosi. Così come si capisce che aveva individuato perfettamente il percorso per tornare a competere a certi livelli, vedere risposte alla domanda 'cosa ritiene debba fare il Milan per tornare stabilmente ai vertici?', e poi alla domanda sullo stile di gioco.
> 
> 
> Poi, noi tutto quello che tocchiamo diventa melma, e magari, dopo tre esperienze fenomenali con Schalke e soprattutto Hoffenheim e Lipsia, avremmo mandato al manicomio pure questo qui, però resta il fatto che avere ancora Maldini al posto di questo Signore è il più grande insulto alla competenza che ci possa essere. Spero soltanto che non pagheremo questa scelta infelice.



Perfettamente d'accordo.
A parte il condividere la sua visione, che come lui stesso dice è un punto di vista, non per forza l'unico modo di agire, si capisce lontano km che è una persona metodica, che agisce secondo dei criteri e non a casaccio come noi negli ultimi anni. 
L'osservazione, "sono contenti dei risultati in proporzione a quanto speso", il riferimento all'atalanta, tutto perfetto


----------



## uolfetto (20 Agosto 2020)

Mi sembra una persona intelligente e che sa il fatto suo ma non capisco assolutamente questa idiosincrasia verso Ibrahimovic e Kjaer. Come se non fosse possibile avere una squadrea/rosa giovane e con età media bassa nonostante 2 o 3 giocatori di esperienza. Soprattutto quando si è visto palesemente che questi il "valore", per usare il termine che usa lui, lo creano soprattutto per i giovani. Rimango della mia idea cioè che il compromesso migliore fosse Rangninck ds con la permanenza di Ibrahimovic e Kjaer e un allenatore a lui gradito. Putroppo a questo punto impossibile per la rigidità e la mancanza di compatibilità tra le varie figure.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



Resto della mia idea : alla red bull il segreto era la macchina, non il pilota.

Rangnick, che magari avrà pure una metodologia , non lo nego, al milan senza fondi e senza investimenti sarebbe stato un de zerbi qualsiasi.
Perchè un conto è prendere 300 possibili upamecano e manè giovanissimi in giro per il mondo , farli crescere nelle società direttamente collegate(5 in tutto) al mondo red bull e poi quando sono pronti portarli nella squadra A (il lipsia) , altro conto è portare il leao di turno al milan per farlo giocare a san siro.
Il milan non ha società satellite, non ha la rete di scouting della red bull, non ha una proprietà forte alle spalle che immette soldi.
Rangnick se fosse arrivato al milan avrebbe non confermato kjaer, ibra e tutti gli over 30 e avrebbe messo sul mercato romagnoli , gigio e altri per abbassare i costi della rosa e crearsi un gruzzoletto per il mercato.
A quel punto sarebbe andato alla ricerca di giovani di valore ma non avrebbe pescato come può fare oggi alla red bull, questo non capiamo.
Avrebbe pescato alla leao e abbiamo visto tutti come sia difficile beccare il giovane e catapultarlo subito in una realtà dura.

Lo capirebbe pure un bambino ma a quanto pare non è cosi.

Il giocattolo reb bull è una macchina perfetta e rangnick era un direttore sportivo ma di un impero.


Chiudo poi con un sassolino dalla scarpa che mi devo levare : mi fa molto male leggere da milanista delle lodi per questo tedesco e poi magari le stesse persone sminuiscono o offendono Sacchi.
Arrigo Sacchi Dio Santo.
Forse non ci rendiamo conto cosa ha fatto Sacchi nel calcio.
Forse non ci rendiamo conto cosa ha apportato Sacchi alla materia calcio.

Un uomo lodato da tutti e misteriosamente sminuito dai suoi tifosi.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Agosto 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che questa "mentalità" del tutti giovani da formare e rivendere, sia profondamente sbagliata.
> 
> Secondo me la "rivoluzione" non doveva passare da rangnick proprio per questo. Il rischio di buttare anni interi a cercare fantomatici giovani da formare era alto, molto alto. Riempire la squadra di leao non porta da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...



Cavolo non condivido nemmeno mezza parola 
Leonardo???? Ha fatto peggio di Mirabelli.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Agosto 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Dalle parole dette sto tizio mi sembra un tantinello "montato".
> Come lui ce ne sono e ce ne sono stati tanti nel calcio, tecnici alla Zeman per intenderci. Costui si mescola alla filosofia Fergusoniana del "faccio tutto io".
> 
> Però mi chiedo... come mai dopo anni di "successi" alla sua porta ancora non bussano gli squadroni blasonati???
> Sarà forse perchè questo tipo di tecnici vanno bene per traguardi fino al gradino sotto del podio... io la vedo così.



I top club non bussano alla sua porta perché per vincere prendono i migliori tecnici e i migliori giocatori,non significa vincere ma è la strada che più ti porta vicino alla vittoria.Rangnick serve a chi deve ripartire creando qualcosa di diverso data l'impossibilità di arrivare ai Lukaku,Mbappe',Neymar ecc...


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...




Abbiamo schivato una pallottola. Vedremo dove si accaserà e cosa combinerà quest’altro genio del calcio.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...





Si e quanti anni sarebbero serviti? L'Atalanta che porti come esempio non mi pare che dall'oggi al domani sia diventata competitiva... quanti anni è che portano avanti quel progetto? ste robe utopistiche le puoi fare in realtà piccole come appunto bergamo o lipsia...


----------



## davidelynch (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



Questo se veniva non arrivava a dicembre con i suoi giovani, alla 2/3 sconfitta sarebbero piovuti insulti da ogni parte. Intendiamoci la sua idea rimane interessante ma siamo il Milan con la nostra storia e la nostra mentalità, mi chiedo saremmo stati pronti a diventare una specie di arsenal, ajax o lipsia del domani? Francamente ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una persona intelligente e che sa il fatto suo ma non capisco assolutamente questa idiosincrasia verso Ibrahimovic e Kjaer. Come se non fosse possibile avere una squadrea/rosa giovane e con età media bassa nonostante 2 o 3 giocatori di esperienza. Soprattutto quando si è visto palesemente che questi il "valore", per usare il termine che usa lui, lo creano soprattutto per i giovani. Rimango della mia idea cioè che il compromesso migliore fosse Rangninck ds con la permanenza di Ibrahimovic e Kjaer e un allenatore a lui gradito. Putroppo a questo punto impossibile per la rigidità e la mancanza di compatibilità tra le varie figure.



Ci sta, perché sono due giocatori che ti danno qualcosa dal punto di vista del rendimento, ma credo molto meno di quanto sostenuto da alcuni tifosi, in ogni caso, non abbastanza per giustificare il loro rinnovo, soprattutto in mancanza di obbiettivi a breve termine. Cioè, fossimo in Champions, ci poteva anche stare, ma se la obbiettivo è la ricostruzione, e per lui era evidentemente così, non ha senso investire su due, che quando la ricostruzione sarà completata, saranno inutilizzabili e invendibili. 

Poi chiaro che se uno dal lato opposto pensa che Ibra abbia trasformato la squadra, e sia per merito suo che tutti nel post covid abbiano giocato meglio, allora uno può dire che Ibra crea valore, anche economico, perché fa supervalutare i suoi compagni


----------



## Ambrole (20 Agosto 2020)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Questo se veniva non arrivava a dicembre con i suoi giovani, alla 2/3 sconfitta sarebbero piovuti insulti da ogni parte. Intendiamoci la sua idea rimane interessante ma siamo il Milan con la nostra storia e la nostra mentalità, mi chiedo saremmo stati pronti a diventare una specie di arsenal, ajax o lipsia del domani? Francamente ho i miei dubbi.



Hai ragione, ma lì la "colpa" che poi colpa non è, è dei tifosi.
Io, più che volentieri sarei diventato un Ajax, sono sempre stato tifoso dell'Ajax, adesso dell'atalanta e di tutte quelle realtà che con due spicci fanno tremare i giganti che senza nessuna competenza, formano squadroni prendendo tutti i migliori giocatori e mettendoli in campo a caso.
Ma quello è un mio gusto personale, che capisco possa non essere condiviso.
Semplicemente a me l'idea di diventare un ajax, mentre aspetto che arrivi il.riccone che sbatte soldi come se piovesse non dispiaceva, anche perché:
1 se mantieni la struttura, l'organizzazione e il saper fare, quando arrivano i soldi, puoi fare grandi cose
2 perché se il riccone non arriva, fra 10 anni siamo ancora qui ad arrivare sesti e a sperare che il fabregas di turno venga qui a fare la pensione


----------



## Mauricio (20 Agosto 2020)

Dall’intervista si desume sia una persona intelligente e con i piedi per terra, da buon tedesco. A dispetto di Maldini e Ibra è stato molto più educato, ma comunque incisivo. Parlare poco e fare molto, mentalità abbastanza lontana da quella italiana.

Non si può sapere come sarebbe andata con lui alla guida. Poteva fare bene o male, ma almeno ci sarebbe stato un progetto.

Ma molti tifosi preferiscono Pioli, campione imbattuto nel mini torneo in era Covid. Si parla tanto del curriculum del tedesco, ma non mi pare che quello di Pioli sia molto meglio, anzi. Ma è molto aziendalista, bastano pochi acquisti e confermare un quasi 40enne. 

Poi però al 20 agosto Ibra non ha ancora firmato (immagino perchè in vacanza), però se per disgrazia non rinnovasse direi che il buon Pioli durerà come Giampaolo, o forse meno.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Agosto 2020)

Sarebbe stato un salto nel vuoto, con alte possibilità di insuccesso. La filosofia di cui parla difficilmente sarebbe stata applicabile al contesto Milan. Un progetto simile magari dopo 4-5 anni avrebbe dato frutti, però il rischio era che i primi mesi/anni fossero un disastro a livelli di Giampaolo, se non peggio.
Eppure, visto come sta andando il mercato, sto iniziando a rimpiangerlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



Le sue parole confermano le opinioni espresse a suo tempo. Sarebbe stata un scelta radicale, rischiosa, controversa ma anche ambiziosa e costosa. Una svolta come dice lui.

Non sappiamo e in fondo non importa come sarebbe andata.

Il punto è capire quale sia l'alternativa scelta: conferma di Pioli, di Ibra e di questo gruppo di giocatori.

Adesso quello che mi interessa vedere è la strategia scelta dunque. È chiaro che non sia stata scelta una di lungo periodo, al contrario o hanno pensato che così possiamo raggiungere subito l'obiettivo CL oppure che possiamo vivacchiare nell'attesa di... senza rischi, senza spendere e senza obiettivi. 

Vedremo. Già a fine mercato ci faremo un'idea. Poi le partite vere emetteranno il verdetto del campo come sempre. 

Infine, ho l'impressione che Rangnick non sia un capitolo chiuso ma rimandato. Gazidis ha perso l'appoggio probabilmente. Ma forse non ha cambiato idea.
Al solito, purtroppo, emerge un Milan a più teste, incoerente, confuso, senza un'idea chiara di cosa voglia fare da grande.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Agosto 2020)

Continuo a non capire perchè "qui non avrebbe funzionato" e perchè c'è gente che parla di "pallottola schivata".
In base a che cosa?
Non mi capacito di come ancora non si capisca che quella dell'autofinanziamento è l'unica strada percorribile: non è più possibile fare gli investimenti già fatti 2 o tre anni fa, e non tanto perchè manchino i soldi, ma perchè il Milan ha un bilancio disastroso!
Ma quale sarebbe la strada alternativa? Come possiamo pensare di ricostruire un Milan vincente e competitivo ai massimi livelli proseguendo sulla stessa (anzi peggiore perchè ora abbiamo i cecchini col mirino puntato) strada percorsa negli ultimi anni?
Non accettate di diventare provvisoriamente Atalanta ma accettate di rimanere ancora per anni il Milan di oggi e chissà per quanto?
Non dico che Rangnick sarebbe stato il messia e che sicuramente avrebbe funzionato, ma certamente sarebbe stata una valida carta da giocare per provare una strada nuova, perchè a me fa sinceramente più male l'dea di continuare a vivacchiare sperando che arrivi la svolta per questioni più astrali che organizzative.


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una persona intelligente e che sa il fatto suo ma non capisco assolutamente questa *idiosincrasia *verso Ibrahimovic e Kjaer. Come se non fosse possibile avere una squadrea/rosa giovane e con età media bassa nonostante 2 o 3 giocatori di esperienza. Soprattutto quando si è visto palesemente che questi il "valore", per usare il termine che usa lui, lo creano soprattutto per i giovani. Rimango della mia idea cioè che il compromesso migliore fosse Rangninck ds con la permanenza di Ibrahimovic e Kjaer e un allenatore a lui gradito. Putroppo a questo punto impossibile per la rigidità e la mancanza di compatibilità tra le varie figure.



Quella sua idiosincrasia io la leggo come semplice incapacità a tener testa a delle personalità "forti" ovvero a giocatori affermati, ai campioni. Lui preferisce i giovani perchè seguono a pappagallo tutto ciò che dice e vuole, un giocatore "adulto" ha le sue esperienze e spesso vuole confrontarsi col proprio tecnico.
Per questo penso che non approderà mai in una squadra da vertice.


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Oh, questo voleva cacciare Ibra e Kjaer.. E qualcuno lo sta a anche a sentire? Meno male che almeno stavolta ha prevalso la saggezza e la razionalità... E parla proprio dell'Atalanta come esempio: i giovani crescono solo se in squadra hai anche dei campioni affermati che li guidano. E' Ibra che sta valorizzando i giovani e meno giovani della nostra squadretta. Prima che arrivasse Ibra i vari Rebic, Chala, Kessie etc.. Erano dei pulcini impauriti. Cosi come all'Atalanta e' fondamentale l'esperienza del Papu. Penso ad esempio al valore aggiunto che lo stagionato Muller da ancora al Bayern. Ma scherziamo? Ragnick può restare all'oratorio...



Si può essere per carità. Però ho letto l'intervista sulla gazza per intero questo ha presto squadrette dalla serie D e le ha portate in Champions. Non è proprio un pirletta. Al Milan è tutta un'altra cosa, non siamo l'atalanta e non siamo il Lipsia? Si può darsi, ma se non ci togliamo dalla testa questo concetto, non rinasceremo mai. Per questo sono convinto che rimarrà libero, ma se le cose non vanno come speriamo tutti, la rivoluzione è solo rimandata di un anno. Sia chiaro Dio non voglia sia così.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Agosto 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Oh, questo voleva cacciare Ibra e Kjaer.. E qualcuno lo sta a anche a sentire? Meno male che almeno stavolta ha prevalso la saggezza e la razionalità... E parla proprio dell'Atalanta come esempio: i giovani crescono solo se in squadra hai anche dei campioni affermati che li guidano. E' Ibra che sta valorizzando i giovani e meno giovani della nostra squadretta. Prima che arrivasse Ibra i vari Rebic, Chala, Kessie etc.. Erano dei pulcini impauriti. Cosi come all'Atalanta e' fondamentale l'esperienza del Papu. Penso ad esempio al valore aggiunto che lo stagionato Muller da ancora al Bayern. Ma scherziamo? Ragnick può restare all'oratorio...



Scusa in quale parte dell'intervista ha detto che avrebbe "cacciato" Ibrahimovic? 
E poi, credi davvero che il Milan debba ripartire da Ibra? Ne parleremo a fine 2021..


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



.


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Scusa in quale parte dell'intervista ha detto che avrebbe "cacciato" Ibrahimovic?
> E poi, credi davvero che il Milan debba ripartire da Ibra? Ne parleremo a fine 2021..



Mi intrometto perchè l'ho letta attentamente e in effetti ha detto che mai e poi mai sarebbe ripartito da Ibra e non avrebbe riscattato neanche Kjaer. I giovani apprendono in fretta e bisogna puntare decisamente su di loro.
NEl 2021 speriamo di essere in champions è l'unica cosa che ci può fare svoltare, altrimenti sarà l'ennesimo anno buttato e inizio di una nuova rivoluzione. A quel punto se sarà ancora libero e non avranno ancora venduto la società, punteranno decisamente su di lui secondo me


----------



## EmmePi (20 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dall’intervista si desume sia una persona intelligente e con i piedi per terra, da buon tedesco. A dispetto di Maldini e Ibra è stato molto più educato, ma comunque incisivo. Parlare poco e fare molto, mentalità abbastanza lontana da quella italiana.
> 
> Non si può sapere come sarebbe andata con lui alla guida. Poteva fare bene o male, ma almeno ci sarebbe stato un progetto.
> 
> ...



Non è che tra il ragno e il piollo ci sia il nulla, il mondo è pieno di tecnici bravi e pragmatici per tutti i gusti.
Sinceramente negli anni scorsi non avrei mai voluto Zeman al Milan perchè le realtà delle grandi squadre blasonate sono molto ben diverse dall'Atalanta di turno!

Basta leggere questo sito a ritroso su tutti i giovani messi in croce al primo passaggio sbagliato....

Le squadre, soprattutto le nobili decadute, da "formare" per tornar forti non possono basarsi solo su giovani promesse, ma hanno bisogno del mix con giocatori d'esperienza (Ibra) che trasmettono ai giovani la loro esperienza, cosa che un tecnico potrebbe solo farlo in parte, se in passato sia stato lui stesso un campione, cosa che non mi sembra sia stato il ragno.
Ovviamente le eccezioni ci sono, ma sono forse più uniche che rare (Sacchi)


----------



## EmmePi (20 Agosto 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire perchè "qui non avrebbe funzionato" e perchè c'è gente che parla di "pallottola schivata".
> In base a che cosa?
> Non mi capacito di come ancora non si capisca che quella dell'autofinanziamento è l'unica strada percorribile: non è più possibile fare gli investimenti già fatti 2 o tre anni fa, e non tanto perchè manchino i soldi, ma perchè il Milan ha un bilancio disastroso!
> Ma quale sarebbe la strada alternativa? Come possiamo pensare di ricostruire un Milan vincente e competitivo ai massimi livelli proseguendo sulla stessa (anzi peggiore perchè ora abbiamo i cecchini col mirino puntato) strada percorsa negli ultimi anni?
> ...



Ma ti sei dimenticato il Gasperini all'Inter??? Il grande guro della Dea....


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dall’intervista si desume sia una persona intelligente e con i piedi per terra, da buon tedesco. A dispetto di Maldini e Ibra è stato molto più educato, ma comunque incisivo. Parlare poco e fare molto, mentalità abbastanza lontana da quella italiana.
> 
> Non si può sapere come sarebbe andata con lui alla guida. Poteva fare bene o male, ma almeno ci sarebbe stato un progetto.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo concordo in tutto e per tutto. Ma sono fiducioso in realtà che stavolta sia la volta buona, bastano 3 acquisti come si deve e un paio per la panchina per essere competitivi per il quarto posto. Se IBra rinnova chiaramente altrimenti farei partire subito il progetto Rangnick per assurdo perchè senza IBra torniamo i mediocri che siamo stati da settembre a gennaio purtroppo


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma ti sei dimenticato il Gasperini all'Inter??? Il grande guro della Dea....



MA che paragone è? Gasperini ha perso le prime 5 partite all'atalanta e non lo hanno cacciato e da lì è partita la favola. All'inter l'hanno cacciato alla terza o quarta perchè giocava a 3 e non a 4. E chiaro che se fosse arrivato il tedesco, lo avrebbero aspettato non fai la rivoluzione e lo cacci alla terza sconfitta. Era un progetto intrigante, modello Atalanta, che purtroppo anche se ci fa schifo, deve essere il nostro modello se dovesse andare male anche quest'anno.....


----------



## sunburn (20 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> I top club non bussano alla sua porta perché per vincere prendono i migliori tecnici e i migliori giocatori,non significa vincere ma è la strada che più ti porta vicino alla vittoria.Rangnick serve a chi deve ripartire creando qualcosa di diverso data l'impossibilità di arrivare ai Lukaku,Mbappe',Neymar ecc...


Beh ma di squadre che avevano bisogno di ripetute ce ne sono state a bizzeffe. 
Peraltro, a prescindere dalla ricostruzione o meno, se guardiamo gli ultimi anni non mi sembra che tutti i top club europei abbiano preso i migliori tecnici. Solo per restare in Germania, il Bayern Monaco(che spesso ha fatto incetta dei top della Bundes) dopo Ancelotti ha puntato su Sagnol, la minestra stra-riscaldata Heynckes, Kovac e Flick.
Poi il Barcellona dopo guardiola ha preso Vilanova, Martino, Luis Enrique, Valverde e Setien; il Real Benitez, Zidane, Lopetegui e Solari.
E si potrebbe continuare l’elenco.

La realtà, a mio parere, è che a parole son bravi tutti. Ma poi c’è la realtà. Se uno a 60 anni suonati ha più volte cambiato mestiere che alzato trofei, non ha mai avuto una chance in un top club e non è mai stato preso in considerazione da club europei di fascia medio-alta, dei motivi ci saranno.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Agosto 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> MA che paragone è? Gasperini ha perso le prime 5 partite all'atalanta e non lo hanno cacciato e da lì è partita la favola. All'inter l'hanno cacciato alla terza o quarta perchè giocava a 3 e non a 4. E chiaro che se fosse arrivato il tedesco, lo avrebbero aspettato non fai la rivoluzione e lo cacci alla terza sconfitta. Era un progetto intrigante, modello Atalanta, che purtroppo anche se ci fa schifo, deve essere il nostro modello se dovesse andare male anche quest'anno.....



Chi ti garantisce che lo avrebbero aspettato? Hanno forse aspettato Giampollo voluto anche lui da loro?

Devi capire che la piazza di Milano non è Bergamo! La serie A non è la Bundesliga! 
Per me "pallottola schivata" e sai che ti dico? Mi auguro che il ragno finista in qualche squadra di serie A di vertice così mi farò 2 risate...


----------



## Manue (20 Agosto 2020)

Personalmente pur di non continuare a leggere articoli del genere, 
avrei anche accettato questo individuo sulla nostra panchina, carta bianca ecc ecc... 
tanto ho la mia idea, e nessuno me la farà cambiare, neanche il Maradona degli allenatori, 
con questa proprietà noi vivacchieremo, di sicuro non faremo faville sul mercato.

Sono stanco e stufo di queste continue pubblicazioni di sliding doors, 
"se il Milan...", "se avessi...", ecc ecc
con i se e con i ma, mi ha insegnato mio nonno...

E' stato confermato questo assetto societario e questo allenatore, 
piena fiducia in loro e a fine anno tireremo le somme.


La cosa di assoluta priorità, 
dal mio punto di vista, è che la proprietà cambi.


La cosa che mi lascia sgomento, 
è perché NOI facciamo passare per MESSIA un tizio che non è mai stato cercato da un top club europeo?
Perché?

Perchè i media invece di esaltare Pirlo nuovo manager della Juve, 
non hanno scritto "Juve: prendi Rangnick che è libero!", perché ?

Niente e nessuno avrebbe garantito un progetto di successo con questo individuo, 
e francamente la sua politica di soli giovani nella rosa del Milan, a me avrebbe fatto paura, 
perché se non sbaglio, ci siamo già passati.
Voglio dire, 
se Kjaer è affidabile e gioca bene, perché puntare su un 20enne? Perché?
Sempre mio nonno, faceva il calzolaio, mi raccontava che il lavoro l'aveva imparato dal padre, 
poiché fare un mestiere avendo accanto un esperto, è l'ideale per imparare.
Noi ci presentiamo con 2 sbarbati come coppia centrale?
Ci presentiamo con 2 sbarbati come coppia di centrocampo?

Bello, curioso, ma pericolosissimo.

San Siro non perdona, non guarda la carta d'identità, non ha pazienza.
Sono quasi 10 anni che facciamo la comparsa...


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh ma di squadre che avevano bisogno di ripetute ce ne sono state a bizzeffe.
> Peraltro, a prescindere dalla ricostruzione o meno, se guardiamo gli ultimi anni non mi sembra che tutti i top club europei abbiano preso i migliori tecnici. Solo per restare in Germania, il Bayern Monaco(che spesso ha fatto incetta dei top della Bundes) dopo Ancelotti ha puntato su Sagnol, la minestra stra-riscaldata Heynckes, Kovac e Flick.
> Poi il Barcellona dopo guardiola ha preso Vilanova, Martino, Luis Enrique, Valverde e Setien; il Real Benitez, Zidane, Lopetegui e Solari.
> E si potrebbe continuare l’elenco.
> ...



Sarà, ma come diceva qualcuno prima, se hai una grande squadra non serve un allenatore come il tedesco che deve ricostruire, basta uno che sia in grado di gestire i grandi nomi. Lui è uno che prendi quando non vuoi spendere troppi soldi e vuoi ricostruire daccapo con soli giovani. E se non ci fosse stato il post lockdown per la mediocrità che avevamo visto quest'anno era l'ideale. 
Adesso almeno in me si è insinuato in maniera forte, il dubbio che siamo una buona squadra a cui servono solo un paio di acquisti come titolari e qualcuno in più come riserva, per puntare al quarto posto. Speriamo invece che non abbiano ragione quelli che dicono che il campionato post lockdown è un'illusione (che poi sono gli stessi che esaltano l'inter post lockdown che sta vincendo l'europa League), altrimenti avremmo perso l'ennesimo anno.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Agosto 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Chi ti garantisce che lo avrebbero aspettato? Hanno forse aspettato Giampollo voluto anche lui da loro?
> 
> Devi capire che la piazza di Milano non è Bergamo! La serie A non è la Bundesliga!
> Per me "pallottola schivata" e sai che ti dico? Mi auguro che il ragno finista in qualche squadra di serie A di vertice così mi farò 2 risate...



Ma non capisco il nesso. Gasperini di certo all'Inter si può dire abbia fallito, ma quindi? 
Su quali basi sarebbe stato sicuramente un fallimento Rangnick al Milan?
Poi il punto è che si torna sempre alla partenza del ragionamento. Quello che c'è oggi ti dà più fiducia e speranza che il Milan possa tornare grande in tempi più brevi di quelli di un ipotetico "progetto Rangnick"?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea : alla red bull il segreto era la macchina, non il pilota.
> 
> Rangnick, che magari avrà pure una metodologia , non lo nego, al milan senza fondi e senza investimenti sarebbe stato un de zerbi qualsiasi.
> Perchè un conto è prendere 300 possibili upamecano e manè giovanissimi in giro per il mondo , farli crescere nelle società direttamente collegate(5 in tutto) al mondo red bull e poi quando sono pronti portarli nella squadra A (il lipsia) , altro conto è portare il leao di turno al milan per farlo giocare a san siro.
> ...



Quoto tutto, come sempre. Il problema non è Rangnick, che ha le sue legittime convinzioni, ma chi ritiene che sarebbe stato adatto al Milan, Gazidis innanzitutto, visto che è stato praticamente costretto a confermare Pioli per non fare una figuraccia. Tra l'altro il tedesco si è dimostrato intelligente come credevo, rinunciando ad una realtà dove lui stesso sapeva di trovare mille difficoltà mai affrontate altrove ed ammettendo che la scelta giusta secondo lui era quella che poi è stata presa (per me anche Pioli non è una grande alternativa ma è un altro discorso). A me era sempre sembrato assurdo che il tedesco, da manager d'esperienza, non capisse la situazione e avesse i paraocchi. Al momento la salvezza di chi sostiene Rangnick è proprio il fatto che alla fine non sia arrivato: possono elevarlo a martire del cattivo Maldini (e meno male che si parla di milanisti eh!!) e inneggiare a chissà quali successi senza controprova, addirittura dire che anche un fallimento sarebbe andato bene purché ci fosse un "progetto". "Progetto", questa parola astratta ed abusata dai tempi di Mirabelli e Fassone, che secondo i tanti sedicenti intenditori erano portatori di chissà quale progetto pluriennale basato sui giovani e il futuro. In nome di questo fantomatico concetto astratto va bene tutto, anche fallire. E agli albori di questa storia ci ero cascato anch'io, pensa che stolto. Ma se errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico. Chiaro che Rangnick è di un'altra pasta rispetto a quei due ma avrebbe avuto molti meno fondi a disposizione e idee inapplicabili al Milan, che non è l'Atalanta. E vedrai che alla fine un fallimento di Maldini verrà festeggiato come una vittoria, come se questo poi significasse in automatico che invece con Rangnick avremmo svoltato. 

Poi sul discorso finale su Sacchi, poco da dire, io non idolatro Sacchi ma certe robe fanno sorridere di tenerezza.


----------



## malos (20 Agosto 2020)

Che abbia ragione o no questo classe 0 a livelli di Mirabelli, non devi denigrare il lavoro degli altri. Il milan era e spero sia un'altra cosa e questo tizio non lo rappreseterebbe mai. In sostanza un cafone che non ha dimostrato niente manco fosse Sacchi....


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



A parole sono sempre bravi tutti.
Io rispetto qualsiasi opinione.
Ma se si voleva puntare davvero su un progetto simile, perché non lo si è fatto subito dopo Gattuso invece di pigliare Giampaolo?? 
Era lì che Gazidis se proprio ci credeva doveva alzare la voce. 
Ma dopo l'arrivo di Ibra e Kjaer e i risultati prodotti ormai non aveva più senso rivoluzionare ancora una volta.
Magari è solo un arrivederci, ma spero davvero di tornare in Champions con Pioli e Ibra. 
Forza Milan!


----------



## Masanijey (20 Agosto 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Personalmente pur di non continuare a leggere articoli del genere,
> avrei anche accettato questo individuo sulla nostra panchina, carta bianca ecc ecc...
> tanto ho la mia idea, e nessuno me la farà cambiare, neanche il Maradona degli allenatori,
> con questa proprietà noi vivacchieremo, di sicuro non faremo faville sul mercato.
> ...



Premesso che sono totalmente a favore dell'inserimento di qualche giocatore d'esperienza, anche all'interno di un progetto giovani, la risposta alla tua domanda secondo me è molto semplice.
Il Milan ha due problemi: tecnico ed economico. Se sistemi solo il primo non ne esci e ti ritrovi dopo un paio di anni (sono largo) con lo stesso problema di oggi.
Altra considerazione: giocatore giovane non vuol dire flop. E' chiaro che la bravura sta nel trovare i profili interessanti. Costo giusto, valore tecnico del giocatore giusto, investimento giusto.
Noi dobbiamo tornare grandi, ma gradualmente. Non vedo altre strade.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma ti sei dimenticato il Gasperini all'Inter??? Il grande guro della Dea....



forse ti sei dimenticato che a gasperini gli vendettero eto per prendere dall'ospizio nonno forlan  puoi prendere tutti i maestri cuochi che vuoi ma se poi non prendi gli ingredienti adatti cosa mai ti potranno cucinare?


----------



## Manue (20 Agosto 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono totalmente a favore dell'inserimento di qualche giocatore d'esperienza, anche all'interno di un progetto giovani, la risposta alla tua domanda secondo me è molto semplice.
> Il Milan ha due problemi: tecnico ed economico. Se sistemi solo il primo non ne esci e ti ritrovi dopo un paio di anni (sono largo) con lo stesso problema di oggi.
> Altra considerazione: giocatore giovane non vuol dire flop. E' chiaro che la bravura sta nel trovare i profili interessanti. Costo giusto, valore tecnico del giocatore giusto, investimento giusto.
> Noi dobbiamo tornare grandi, ma gradualmente. Non vedo altre strade.



L'Inter ti dimostra che se risolvi il primo, 
hai la strada spianata...

Sicuramente non è detto che un giovane sia per forza flop, basta guardare Bennacer...

però la puzza che avrei sentito in questo tipo di progetto sarebbe derivata dalla risposta a questa domanda:
e se scopriamo un Mbappe? Con questo qui, l'avremmo venduto, 
con questo qui saremmo diventati player trading.
Questo a me da l'impressione che un Theo Hernandez non l'avrebbe mai preso.

Capisco che dobbiamo sistemare i conti, 
ma come detto in principio, 
se centri la champions, i conti li puoi sistemare, stile inter.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'intervista completa
> 
> «Fine ottobre, quando la squadra era in una situazione complicata: a tre punti dalla zona retrocessione».
> 
> ...



Io sinceramente non ho capito il perché ci si esalta per queste parole. Ma cosa avrebbe detto di tanto eclatante, di tanto rivoluzionario?

Tutti ragionano così. Alla fine ha detto cose banali. E' ovvio che si punta sui giovani e non su Ibrahimovic. Purtroppo coi soli giovani non vai da nessuna parte. La programmazione societaria, badalà, da quando mondo è mondo qualsiasi attività a lungo termine ha bisogno di programmazione. Serve pure programmazione quando si va a fare la spesa per una settimana.

Ma che ci trovate di tanto intelligente da stracciarsi le vesti?

Poi ben diverso è tramutare nel concreto questi concetti base. E qui ci vuole altro che l'uomo, ci vuole soldi, società e determinazione dietro. Mica ti porta i soldi questo qui. Ci vuole il settore giovanile che rifornisce. Ci vuole la proprietà presente e con idee condivise.

E comunque, non è più un ragazzino, mi sembra che il suo tempo ce l'abbia. Probabilmente è uno che va bene per arrivare alle soglie della decenza e per gestire piccoli club in efficienza, non di più.

E lasciamo stare Sacchi per cortesia. Lui è stato un genio visionario del calcio giocato, al posto giusto nel momento giusto, non si può prendere ad esempio. Vorrei vedere questo qui a gestire gente come Van Basten, Gullit e Baresi.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Agosto 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> L'Inter ti dimostra che se risolvi il primo,
> hai la strada spianata...
> 
> Sicuramente non è detto che un giovane sia per forza flop, basta guardare Bennacer...
> ...



Guarda, non voglio insistere ma credo tu abbia portato proprio l'esempio sbagliato. L'Inter in questi anni si è proprio concentrata sul risolvere il secondo problema con varie cessioni, e risolto il secondo si è potuta permettere i Lukaku e compagnia bella.
Non dimentichiamoci anche che l'Inter ha centrato due anni di fila la Champions al 90° minuto e qui torna un pò in ballo la questione "astrale". Bravi si, ma anche parecchio fortunati.
Comunque poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole: io credo che abbiamo perso un treno, non ne ho la certezza ma il forte timore.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non ho capito il perché ci si esalta per queste parole. Ma cosa avrebbe detto di tanto eclatante, di tanto rivoluzionario?
> 
> Tutti ragionano così. Alla fine ha detto cose banali. E' ovvio che si punta sui giovani e non su Ibrahimovic. Purtroppo coi soli giovani non vai da nessuna parte. La programmazione societaria, badalà, da quando mondo è mondo qualsiasi attività a lungo termine ha bisogno di programmazione. Serve pure programmazione quando si va a fare la spesa per una settimana.
> 
> ...



Gabri, nessuno si sta stracciando le vesti per l'intervista. Più in generale credo nessuno si stia stracciando le vesti.
Si sta solo discutendo su cosa avrebbe potuto (o magari non avrebbe potuto) portare un eventuale arrivo di Rangnick. 
Credo sia pacifico farlo.
Per quanto riguarda Sacchi.. Mi sono perso qualche passaggio? Ha nominato Sacchi?


----------



## Manue (20 Agosto 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Guarda, non voglio insistere ma credo tu abbia portato proprio l'esempio sbagliato. L'Inter in questi anni si è proprio concentrata sul risolvere il secondo problema con varie cessioni, e risolto il secondo si è potuta permettere i Lukaku e compagnia bella.
> Non dimentichiamoci anche che l'Inter ha centrato due anni di fila la Champions al 90° minuto e qui torna un pò in ballo la questione "astrale". Bravi si, ma anche parecchio fortunati.
> Comunque poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole: io credo che abbiamo perso un treno, non ne ho la certezza ma il forte timore.



No scusa, 
ti chiedo solo questo, 
l'anno che l'Inter ha centrato la champions a Roma contro la Lazio, 
la sua prima champions post anni di buio, 
con quali cessioni ha sistemato i conti? Chi aveva venduto?

Perché a me risulta che i "top" di quella rosa, 
rimasero in squadra, e parlo dei vari Handanovic, Icardi, Peresic, Skrinier, ecc ecc.... gente che potevano vendere discretamente bene.

Quindi, 
con i soldi di chi sistemarono i conti?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Gabri, nessuno si sta stracciando le vesti per l'intervista. Più in generale credo nessuno si stia stracciando le vesti.
> Si sta solo discutendo su cosa avrebbe potuto (o magari non avrebbe potuto) portare un eventuale arrivo di Rangnick.
> Credo sia pacifico farlo.
> Per quanto riguarda Sacchi.. Mi sono perso qualche passaggio? Ha nominato Sacchi?



Non mi riferisco a te o a qualche commento puntuale nella circostanza, fratello Masanijey.

Ma ho letto a più riprese, in altri, threads, lodi sperticate alle idee che sono più o meno riprese e raggruppate qui. Quindi non era un post reazionario e contestuale.

Semplicemente mi sembra abbia detto cose estremamente semplicistiche. Le solite che poteva dire Giampaolo, ad esempio. Programmazione, società, giovani. Chi non le dice? Giusto discutere sulla possibilità del suo arrivo e suo contributo, per carità, siamo qui per questo.

Io onestamente lo conosco poco, posso dire solo questo:

- non è un'allenatore che ha avuto risultati da fantascienza; magari buoni, non di più
- orbita nella galassia RB, che sappiamo bene essere un conglomerato che punta al successo con certi metodi; trasportarli 1-1 nel Milan non mi sembra attuabile, per varie ragioni
- visto le buone performances nel post-Covid, emerge una certa titubanza nel voler di nuovo cambiare qualcosa che si rimette a funzionare un minimo, (sempre tenuto conto che anch'io ho molti tentennamenti sul reale stato di salute della squadra)

Per quanto riguarda Sacchi, qualcuno lo ha chiamato in causa, ho semplicemente espresso il pensiero che secondo me è stato un fenomeno irripetibile e difficilmente replicabile con la semplice pianificazione.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Agosto 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Gabri, nessuno si sta stracciando le vesti per l'intervista. Più in generale credo nessuno si stia stracciando le vesti.
> Si sta solo discutendo su cosa avrebbe potuto (o magari non avrebbe potuto) portare un eventuale arrivo di Rangnick.
> Credo sia pacifico farlo.
> Per quanto riguarda Sacchi.. Mi sono perso qualche passaggio? Ha nominato Sacchi?



e poi più che altro, dall'esterno, anche lui ha fatto capire che al Milan si vuole vivacchiare. Senza troppi giri di parole l'ha fatto capire e sempre dall'esterno si percepisce lo stupore che un club come il Milan non abbia praticamente un DS competente e minimamente affermato.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Agosto 2020)

Con questa proprietà fantasma, nell'ambiente Serie A attuale, Rangnick sarebbe durato meno di due mesi. Il suo progetto per avere successo prevede la disponibilità economica per investire su giovani di grande prospettiva, cosa che non abbiamo (come mostrato dal solito mercato da spilorci) e una proprietà che lo difenda a spada tratta contro tutto e tutti e supporti ogni sua decisione, per quanto assurda possa sembrare.

Credete veramente che il circo mediatico dei vari Caressa, Adani, Bergomi e co. non lo avrebbe spolpato vivo ad ogni passo falso? 

Maldini sarà inferiore a livello tecnico e dirigenziale, ma in Italia gode di un prestigio personale che in qualche modo fa da parafulmine ad eventuali momenti negativi della sua gestione, cosa fondamentale se non hai uno straccio di figura di riferimento forte alle spalle.

Con Rangnick, l'AD sudafricano muto e il proprietario americano fantasma conteremmo meno del Brescia, se già adesso subiamo porcate in campo e attacchi dalla stampa non oso immaginare cosa ci avrebbero fatto con il tedesco alla guida, in parte sicuramente per paura che la sua "rivoluzione" potesse funzionare e riportarci in alto, cosa che i media filo-ladri non avrebbero mai permesso, avrebbero fatto di tutto per farci fallire.

In sostanza, Rangnick potrebbe funzionare con un'eventuale nuova, forte, proprietà, se anche Pioli fallisse e lo prendessimo l'anno prossimo non sopravviverebbe al canceroso ambiente italico con l'evanescente Elliott alle spalle.


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire perchè "qui non avrebbe funzionato" e perchè c'è gente che parla di "pallottola schivata".
> In base a che cosa?
> Non mi capacito di come ancora non si capisca che quella dell'autofinanziamento è l'unica strada percorribile: non è più possibile fare gli investimenti già fatti 2 o tre anni fa, e non tanto perchè manchino i soldi, ma perchè il Milan ha un bilancio disastroso!
> Ma quale sarebbe la strada alternativa? Come possiamo pensare di ricostruire un Milan vincente e competitivo ai massimi livelli proseguendo sulla stessa (anzi peggiore perchè ora abbiamo i cecchini col mirino puntato) strada percorsa negli ultimi anni?
> ...




Su Rangnick e sulla gestione del club

1) Rangnick sarebbe stato l'ennesimo tentativo di provare una bacchetta magica. Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic (il nostro Conte), Fassone e Mirabelli come Marotta e Paratici...Questo è quello che al Milan si fa da anni, cercare la bacchetta magica, con risultati sempre fallimentari. Non è casuale che i risultati migliori (comunque al di sopra delle effettive capacità della squadra) siano arrivati proprio in questa stagione rinunciando all'ultima e tra tutte la peggiore delle bacchette, e cioè Giampaolo e il Milan giovanile. È arrivato Pioli su cui nessuno aveva aspettative. È tornato Ibra su cui c'erano più speranze che aspettative. Han preso Kjaer su cui nessuno contava nulla. 

Con Rangnick le pressioni e le aspettative sarebbero tornate come prima, e anzi, a livello altissimo giungendo come il salvatore della patria che avrebbe rilanciato il Milan sia a livello di risultati sia a livello economico. Oltretutto, non c'è alcun precedente a indicare che garanzie avrebbe potuto dare Rangnick. Ha mai allenato una big? Ha mai gestito un club a saldo zero (al Lipsia i soldi glieli han dati) portandolo a qualificarsi alla Champions e a stabilizzarsi in Champions? In passato ha sofferto problemi di stress al punto da doversi dimettere; siamo sicuri che questo problema non si sarebbe ripresentato in un club come il Milan?

Inoltre in questa intervista Rangnick fa due scivoloni belli forti. Per prima cosa dice che non avrebbe puntato su Ibra e Kjaer, perché per lui ha poco senso. Ma non si tratta di puntare su giocatori over 30. Per arrivare in Champions servono storicamente (almeno in Serie A) almeno due leader che trascinino il resto della squadra, e nelle big come il Milan questo non è possibile con dei giovani. Servono dei giocatori già affermati che tolgano pressioni ai giovani e agli over 25 privi di esperienze vincenti o di presenze fisse in Champions. Se Rangnick non capisce questo (che è una conoscenza che non tutti gli addetti ai lavori possiedono o che vogliono accettare), il Milan è un club che non fa per lui, così come qualsiasi altra big. 
Il secondo scivolone lo fa quando relaziona l'Atalanta al Milan, su cui non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro.


2) Nessuna big al mondo è diventata tale con l'autofinanziamento. Il Milan se mai ci riuscisse sarebbe la prima società nella storia a farlo. Il grosso problema del Milan è che due grosse campagne acquisti a saldo negativo ha fatto negli ultimi anni, e tutte e due è riuscito a fallirle. 
In teoria ci vorrebbe un'altra campagna a saldo negativo, e fatta bene, per poter riparare a quei danni. Ora comunque si è costruita una debole ma funzionale impalcatura con Ibra e Kjaer assieme qualche giovane interessante, e che continuando con Pioli e con qualche altro mix di esperti e giovani (tipo Thiago Silva e Chiesa) possa riprendere la prossima stagione da dove l'aveva lasciata, giocando sulle ali dell'entusiasmo perchè con Ibra e Thiago gli altri giocatori possono giocare con la convinzione che tutto è possibile.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Agosto 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> No scusa,
> ti chiedo solo questo,
> l'anno che l'Inter ha centrato la champions a Roma contro la Lazio,
> la sua prima champions post anni di buio,
> ...



tutta gente presa con Thohir quella da te citata. Quindi o anche Thohir aveva i soldi, o sono andati avanti con la competenza più che con i soldi. Poi la competenza porta sempre più soldi. La competenza ripaga SEMPRE. Suning ha accelerato un processo che comunque era già in atto. L'Inter aveva già venduto gente come Kovacic al Real, Coutinho al Liverpool, preso parametri 0, preso i migliori primavera e rivenduti. Stiamo parlando proprio di un altro livello, non c'è paragone con la nostra primavera da serie B primavera e le centinaia di milioni di euro spese in questi anni per giocatori scarsi o nel migliore dei casi modesti. Mi ricordo gli intertristi quando si esaltarono per l'acquisto di Hernanes a 20 milioni di euro. Noi a 20 milioni di euro abbiamo preso Bennacer e non vogliamo manco venderlo perchè abbiamo la paura (che probabilmente è più una certezza) che non saremo in grado di prenderne un altro a livello di Bennacer! Come se stessimo parlando di De Bruyne, ma rendiamocene conto. Noi vogliamo solo soldi infiniti per permetterci i nostri sbagli infiniti. Questo è il nostro progetto da tifosi.
E comunque sia, sempre tornando a quelli da te citati, tranne nonno handanovic, l'Inter li ha venduti tutti o li sta per vendere. Icardi più di 100 gol nell'Inter a meno di 26-27 anni: ceduto. Perisic titolare nella Croazia vice campione mondiale, con gol in finale: ceduto o quasi al Bayern Monaco con cui andrà a vincere la champions. Skriniar verrà ceduto a squadre tipo Real o Man Utd.
Non hanno paura a vendere, ricavare e reinvestire. Noi sì, perchè noi sappiamo di non avere la competenza necessaria per reinvestire i soldi delle cessioni. Noi vogliamo fare il PSG senza avere lo sceicco.


----------



## Manue (20 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> tutta gente presa con Thohir quella da te citata. Quindi o anche Thohir aveva i soldi, o sono andati avanti con la competenza più che con i soldi. Poi la competenza porta sempre più soldi. La competenza ripaga SEMPRE. Suning ha accelerato un processo che comunque era già in atto. L'Inter aveva già venduto gente come Kovacic al Real, Coutinho al Liverpool, preso parametri 0, preso i migliori primavera e rivenduti. Stiamo parlando proprio di un altro livello, non c'è paragone con la nostra primavera da serie B primavera e le centinaia di milioni di euro spese in questi anni per giocatori scarsi o nel migliore dei casi modesti. Mi ricordo gli intertristi quando si esaltarono per l'acquisto di Hernanes a 20 milioni di euro. Noi a 20 milioni di euro abbiamo preso Bennacer e non vogliamo manco venderlo perchè abbiamo la paura (che probabilmente è più una certezza) che non saremo in grado di prenderne un altro a livello di Bennacer! Come se stessimo parlando di De Bruyne, ma rendiamocene conto. Noi vogliamo solo soldi infiniti per permetterci i nostri sbagli infiniti. Questo è il nostro progetto da tifosi.
> E comunque sia, sempre tornando a quelli da te citati, tranne nonno handanovic, l'Inter li ha venduti tutti o li sta per vendere. Icardi più di 100 gol nell'Inter a meno di 26-27 anni: ceduto. Perisic titolare nella Croazia vice campione mondiale, con gol in finale: ceduto o quasi al Bayern Monaco con cui andrà a vincere la champions. Skriniar verrà ceduto a squadre tipo Real o Man Utd.
> Non hanno paura a vendere, ricavare e reinvestire. Noi sì, perchè noi sappiamo di non avere la competenza necessaria per reinvestire i soldi delle cessioni. Noi vogliamo fare il PSG senza avere lo sceicco.



Calma, 
stai confondendo le acque, 
stai facendo scarpe e ciabatte, 
perché con Thoir i loro bilanci erano disastrosi, peggio del nostro...

poi con la champions hanno rialzato la testa, 
e quelli da me citati sono stati venduti DOPO aver raggiungo la champions....
DOPO


----------



## Masanijey (20 Agosto 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Su Rangnick e sulla gestione del club
> 
> 1) Rangnick sarebbe stato l'ennesimo tentativo di provare una bacchetta magica. Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic (il nostro Conte), Fassone e Mirabelli come Marotta e Paratici...Questo è quello che al Milan si fa da anni, cercare la bacchetta magica, con risultati sempre fallimentari. Non è casuale che i risultati migliori (comunque al di sopra delle effettive capacità della squadra) siano arrivati proprio in questa stagione rinunciando all'ultima e tra tutte la peggiore delle bacchette, e cioè Giampaolo e il Milan giovanile. È arrivato Pioli su cui nessuno aveva aspettative. È tornato Ibra su cui c'erano più speranze che aspettative. Han preso Kjaer su cui nessuno contava nulla.
> 
> ...



Visione che rispetto.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Agosto 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire perchè "qui non avrebbe funzionato" e perchè c'è gente che parla di "pallottola schivata".
> In base a che cosa?
> Non mi capacito di come ancora non si capisca che quella dell'autofinanziamento è l'unica strada percorribile: non è più possibile fare gli investimenti già fatti 2 o tre anni fa, e non tanto perchè manchino i soldi, ma perchè il Milan ha un bilancio disastroso!
> Ma quale sarebbe la strada alternativa? Come possiamo pensare di ricostruire un Milan vincente e competitivo ai massimi livelli proseguendo sulla stessa (anzi peggiore perchè ora abbiamo i cecchini col mirino puntato) strada percorsa negli ultimi anni?
> ...



Perfetta sintesi .


----------



## Milanlove (20 Agosto 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Calma,
> stai confondendo le acque,
> stai facendo scarpe e ciabatte,
> perché con Thoir i loro bilanci erano disastrosi, peggio del nostro...
> ...



Kovacic, Coutinho, Guarin, i migliori loro primavera campioni di italia. Tutti venduti prima. Thohir ha risistemato in parte il bilancio e reso appetibile la società all'acquisto da parte di nuovi compratori.
Poi hanno continuato a vendere, Icardi, perisic. Ora Skriniar e forse Brozovic.
Vendono e reinvestono, vendono e reinvestono. Vendono bene, fanno soldi. Reinvestono bene, vanno in champions e fanno soldi. Vendono di nuovo, fanno soldi. Reinvestono bene, vincono quasi lo scudetto e vincono forse una coppa europea.
Ma di che parliamo? L'Inter ha un sistema che al Milan non esiste per il semplice fatto che il Milan i soldi li butta via. E i segnali che dà con il rinnovo a tutti i costi di Ibra 40enne unica prima punta in un'intera stagione, fa capire che non c'è NIENTE dietro al Milan. Niente, zero. Tanto fumo negli occhi e si vive alla giornata. Metà dei giovani che ci sono stati accostati sono di Raiola perchè siamo in ostaggio dei suoi assistiti e dalla loro fame di soldi, l'altra metà è gente scelta a casaccio perchè il Milan non ha un apparato di osservatori adeguato, non ha un DS che conosce l'ambiente, gli altri DS, gli altri procuratori, quindi si acquista in base alle sensazioni o in base ai procuratori che sfruttano il Milan come se fosse un bancomat. Manca proprio la competenza, un'idea precisa di cosa fare, un progetto a lungo termine. Giampaolo maestro di calcio, poi non acquisti mezzo giocatore per Giampaolo, lo sostituisci con un traghettatore che diventa l'allenatore delle stagioni successive perchè la squadra gioca bene 1 mese su 7-8 mesi di stagione, punti letteralmente TUTTO su un 39enne, bravissimo, ma pur sempre un 39enne con tutti i suoi limiti del caso che emergeranno al 100% nel corso della stagione. Non c'è un progetto tecnico, assolutamente.
Poi c'è l'altra parte della società che avalla tutto questo confermando tutto e tutti e allora capisci che non c'è neanche un progetto economico finanziario. Se decidi il progetto tecnico a fine luglio, mi domando cosa hai fatto e preparato fino a fine luglio.
Adesso inizierà il nuovo mantra dello stadio risolvi problemi. Stadio che verrà fatto se va bene tra 6-7 anni. 

Progetto Milan: Ibra, stadio, sceicco nuovo proprietario.


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



"Però, il grande Ragnick, il grande e irreprensibile Ragnick, non pensavo facesse l'allenatore "

È buffo notare come a Giugno dell'anno scorso, quando cercavamo un allenatore dopo Gattuso, nessuno e dico NESSUNO conoscesse questo tizio che ora improvvisamente tutti conoscono e addirittura rimpiangono. 

Questo pagliaccio riguardo a Maldini dice che non parla degli altri e che non lo conosce come ds, salvo però dire indirettamente che la società non dovrebbe essere contenta di Paolo. 
Ma c'è ancora qualcuno che rimpiange questo qui? 
Questo 62enne tedesco non conosce il calcio italiano, non se lo fila nessuno, ha smesso (!!!) col ruolo di allenatore da anni per stress, non ha mai allenato una big (fino a prova contraria noi siamo ancora una big per storia, tifoseria e pressioni) e dovremmo prenderlo solo perché ha portato il Lipsia in Champions?
Ma allora se guardiamo ai miracoli o alle favole buttiamoci su Gasperini che almeno conosce la serie A. 
Poi però lamentiamoci di Gazidis (e io sono uno dei primi dato che non mi piace il nostro ad) e Elliot rei di volere un prodotto che genera plusvalenze, ma vogliamo un tedesco il cui compito alla Redbull è stato quello di generare plusvalenze. 

Stai tranquillo Professor, ci sarà la fila per te, al Milan avresti rovinato soltanto la tua straordinaria reputazione e il tuo debordante carisma e poi con tutto quello che hai vinto e soprattutto con la tua continuità (!!!), le big europee non si lasceranno scappare questa occasione. Nel frattempo insegna agli angeli come funziona il gegenpressing.


----------



## Manue (20 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Kovacic, Coutinho, Guarin, i migliori loro primavera campioni di italia. Tutti venduti prima. Thohir ha risistemato in parte il bilancio e reso appetibile la società all'acquisto da parte di nuovi compratori.
> Poi hanno continuato a vendere, Icardi, perisic. Ora Skriniar e forse Brozovic.
> Vendono e reinvestono, vendono e reinvestono. Vendono bene, fanno soldi. Reinvestono bene, vanno in champions e fanno soldi. Vendono di nuovo, fanno soldi. Reinvestono bene, vincono quasi lo scudetto e vincono forse una coppa europea.
> Ma di che parliamo? L'Inter ha un sistema che al Milan non esiste per il semplice fatto che il Milan i soldi li butta via. E i segnali che dà con il rinnovo a tutti i costi di Ibra 40enne unica prima punta in un'intera stagione, fa capire che non c'è NIENTE dietro al Milan. Niente, zero. Tanto fumo negli occhi e si vive alla giornata. Metà dei giovani che ci sono stati accostati sono di Raiola perchè siamo in ostaggio dei suoi assistiti e dalla loro fame di soldi, l'altra metà è gente scelta a casaccio perchè il Milan non ha un apparato di osservatori adeguato, non ha un DS che conosce l'ambiente, gli altri DS, gli altri procuratori, quindi si acquista in base alle sensazioni o in base ai procuratori che sfruttano il Milan come se fosse un bancomat. Manca proprio la competenza, un'idea precisa di cosa fare, un progetto a lungo termine. Giampaolo maestro di calcio, poi non acquisti mezzo giocatore per Giampaolo, lo sostituisci con un traghettatore che diventa l'allenatore delle stagioni successive perchè la squadra gioca bene 1 mese su 7-8 mesi di stagione, punti letteralmente TUTTO su un 39enne, bravissimo, ma pur sempre un 39enne con tutti i suoi limiti del caso che emergeranno al 100% nel corso della stagione. Non c'è un progetto tecnico, assolutamente.
> ...



Guarin 15mln
Coutinho 15mln
Kovacic 40mln

A fronte di acquisti quali:

Kongdombia 40mln
Hernanes 22mln
Jovetic 17 mln
Gabigol 30mln

E mi fermo...

L'Inter si sta risanando grazie alla champions, 
perché finché arrivava in EL, come noi, il suo bilancio era disastroso, 
tant'è che entrarono sotto regime di Settlment.

Pertanto, 
credete pure che vendendo i giocatori risaniamo il bilancio, 
io rimango convinto che non si può prescindere dall'entrare in CL, TENENDO i giocatori.

Adesso abbiamo pure il modello Inter 
nient altro che 2 entrate in champions per grandissima botta di culo, 
altrimenti i conti in rosso erano peggio dei nostri.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 agosto, pubblica un'intervista a Ralf Rangnick. Ecco un'anticipazione:" Milan, potevi svoltare. Ibra? Non ci punterei. Maldini ha speso ma... E' stato giusto confermare Pioli, però mi chiedo: la società è contenta dei risultati in rapporto agli investimenti?”
> 
> *L'intervista completa
> 
> ...



Prof meglio resti a casa a sorseggiare una tazza di thè caldo . I suoi metodi li lascio volentieri al Lipsia.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> "Però, il grande Ragnick, il grande e irreprensibile Ragnick, non pensavo facesse l'allenatore "
> 
> È buffo notare come a Giugno dell'anno scorso, quando cercavamo un allenatore dopo Gattuso, nessuno e dico NESSUNO conoscesse questo tizio che ora improvvisamente tutti conoscono e addirittura rimpiangono.
> 
> ...



Cesare diceva sempre che il popolo e' volubile ed è attratto dalle novità, anche le più discutibili, pur che siano novità. In questo forum c'è gente che insulta Maldini dileggiandolo come nemmeno interisti e juventini farebbero ma poi rimpiangono?!?uno che non hanno mai visto allenare, di cui fino a qualche mese fa non conoscevano la filosofia di gioco e il passato pur di dar contro agli attuali dirigenti che devono operare ogni anno con restrizioni sempre peggiori. Valli a capire certi " tifosi".


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Cesare diceva sempre che il popolo e' volubile ed è attratto dalle novità, anche le più discutibili, pur che siano novità. In questo forum c'è gente che insulta Maldini dileggiandolo come nemmeno interisti e juventini farebbero ma poi rimpiangono?!?uno che non hanno mai visto allenare, di cui fino a qualche mese fa non conoscevano la filosofia di gioco e il passato pur di dar contro agli attuali dirigenti che devono operare ogni anno con restrizioni sempre peggiori. Valli a capire certi " tifosi".



rangnick non avrà mai visto allenare ma maldini ha mai visto dirigere? a quanto pare, sembra proprio di no.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rangnick non avrà mai visto allenare ma maldini ha mai visto dirigere? a quanto pare, sembra proprio di no.



Tu con i paraocchi che porti accuratamente sugli occhi credo che non vedresti mai e poi mai Maldini dirigere. E io lo critico quando penso che sbagli. Così come lo elogio per la campagna acquisti dell' anno scorso in un contesto dove non ha operato bene ma benissimo. E anche quest' anno deve operare nelle medesime condizioni. Se non fosse perché ho a cuore il Milan e non sapessi come andrebbe a finire,ci metterei immediatamente Rangnick in panchina con uno a scelta dei suoi ammiratori del forum a fargli da secondo di modo da andare almeno a farmi 4 risate nelle interviste post partita.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Agosto 2020)

ma sei libero ralf? perchè nel caso a novembre potremmo anche risentirci...ho questa sensazione...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Tu con i paraocchi che porti accuratamente sugli occhi credo che non vedresti mai e poi mai Maldini dirigere. E io lo critico quando penso che sbagli. Così come lo elogio per la campagna acquisti dell' anno scorso in un contesto dove non ha operato bene ma benissimo. E anche quest' anno deve operare nelle medesime condizioni. Se non fosse perché ho a cuore il Milan e non sapessi come andrebbe a finire,ci metterei immediatamente Rangnick in panchina con uno a scelta dei suoi ammiratori del forum a fargli da secondo di modo da andare almeno a farmi 4 risate nelle interviste post partita.



io ho il paraocchi ahahahah. ha operato talmente bene che siam passati da un 5o ad un 6o posto. un mago.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ho il paraocchi ahahahah. ha operato talmente bene che siam passati da un 5o ad un 6o posto. un mago.



E quindi licenziamolo, no? Se ogni volta che si sbaglia un annata dobbiamo fare le rivoluzioni qui non ne usciamo più. Maldini con la campagna acquisti passata si è meritato il diritto di avere un' altra possibilità. Se stecca ahinoi e ahi lui ma se dovesse farcela a costruire una squadra che ottenga la Champions avresti il coraggio di dire che è anche merito della sua regia o andresti a trovare scuse come : c' era Boban, e' tutto merito di Ibra & similari?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E quindi licenziamolo, no? Se ogni volta che si sbaglia un annata dobbiamo fare le rivoluzioni qui non ne usciamo più. Maldini con la campagna acquisti passata si è meritato il diritto di avere un' altra possibilità. Se stecca ahinoi e ahi lui ma se dovesse farcela a costruire una squadra che ottenga la Champions avresti il coraggio di dire che è anche merito della sua regia o andresti a trovare scuse come : c' era Boban, e' tutto merito di Ibra & similari?



col nostro budget ottenere la CL sarebbe il minimo per qualcuno di capace e lui le possibilità le ha avute sol grazie al suo cognome. anche quest'anno è partito male a quanto pare.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> col nostro budget ottenere la CL sarebbe il minimo per qualcuno di capace e lui le possibilità le ha avute sol grazie al suo cognome. anche quest'anno è partito male a quanto pare.



Con il nostro budget?!?Quale budget? Quello che ti costringe ad interminabili trattative centesimo su centesimo? Quello per cui devi prima vendere giocatori quasi invendibili per acquistare qualcuno ?Ma poi quand'è che si giudica il suo operato? Ad inizio mercato? Che strano... Pensavo che il mercato fosse giudicato per quello che si vede in campo e non perché lo dice Willycoyote. 
Will tu non sei oggettivo nei giudizi su di lui.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma sei libero ralf? perchè nel caso a novembre potremmo anche risentirci...ho questa sensazione...



Comunque Maldini ora ha una bella gatta da pelare... Scusanti non ne avrà, nemmeno se gli fanno fare mercato con 2 euro.
Se finirà male e saremmo costretti a chiamare Ragnick lui dovrà per forza di cose saltare.

La mia speranza è che la stagione vada bene ma alla fine si vada ugualmente a chiamare il tedesco.

Per lo meno fino a quando saremo nelle mani di Elliott.

Con Pioli soprattutto saremmo sempre in un mare di incertezze e comunque, quando hai Ibra come pezzo forte significa che qualcosa non va.

E' la classica pezza che appena salta fa crollare tutto.. E parliamo di un trentanovenne... Io non mi sento per niente al sicuro


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Con il nostro budget?!?Quale budget? Quello che ti costringe ad interminabili trattative centesimo su centesimo? Quello per cui devi prima vendere giocatori quasi invendibili per acquistare qualcuno ?Ma poi quand'è che si giudica il suo operato? Ad inizio mercato? Che strano... Pensavo che il mercato fosse giudicato per quello che si vede in campo e non perché lo dice Willycoyote.
> Will tu non sei oggettivo nei giudizi su di lui.



Trovami squadre a parte Juve Napoli e Inter che hanno un passivo superiore al nostro.
Noi lo scorso mercato abbiamo avuto un saldo negativo di -43
La Lazio di - 11
La Roma di - 9
Atalanta di + 36

Quindi ciò che sostiene Willy è corretto... Noi solitamente mettiamo più soldi di altri. Se poi sputtaniamo tutto con mister inadatti è colpa di chi li ha ingaggiati.

Anzi... nella passata stagione pure la Gobba ha investito meno di noi con un passivo di -21


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

Se il campionato non parte e noi ci siamo tenuti Piolo per la continuità si ride


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> col nostro budget ottenere la CL sarebbe il minimo per qualcuno di capace e lui le possibilità le ha avute sol grazie al suo cognome. anche quest'anno è partito male a quanto pare.



Secondo me con Rangnick avremmo avuto la champions a portata ma non solo, avremmo avuto quella crescita che permetteva di vendere alcuni giocatori, meno importanti, che servivano per potenziare la squadra.

A parte Juve Napoli e Inter siamo sempre quelli col saldo più negativo tra uscite ed entrate...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Secondo me con Rangnick avremmo avuto la champions a portata ma non solo,* avremmo avuto quella crescita che permetteva di vendere alcuni giocatori, meno importanti, che servivano per potenziare la squadra*.
> 
> A parte Juve Napoli e Inter siamo sempre quelli col saldo più negativo tra uscite ed entrate...



Ho la vaga sensazione che hai capito nulla di ciò che avrebbe fatto Rangnick : out kjaer e ibra, cessione di donnarumma, romagnoli e altri e poi via nella scelta di giovani da valorizzare. Giovani di seconda fascia, perchè quelli di prima costano. 
Come speri altrimenti di abbassare i costi e creare margine di manovra sul mercato?
Vendendo laxalt????
Il milan non ha budget , il milan è impantanato.
Il milan ha speso tanto e male con mirabelli e da li in poi è iniziata la nostra odissea.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho la vaga sensazione che hai capito nulla di ciò che avrebbe fatto Rangnick : out kjaer e ibra, cessione di donnarumma, romagnoli e altri e poi via nella scelta di giovani da valorizzare. Giovani di seconda fascia, perchè quelli di prima costano.
> Come speri altrimenti di abbassare i costi e creare margine di manovra sul mercato?
> Vendendo laxalt????
> Il milan non ha budget , il milan è impantanato.
> Il milan ha speso tanto e male con mirabelli e da li in poi è iniziata la nostra odissea.



Io non credo proprio che avrebbe fatto fuori gigio e Romagnoli.
Di Ibra e Kjaer mi fregava zero, perchè Ibra è un trentanovenne e Kjaer è sempre stato un mediocre che ha fatto la stagione della vita come molti prima di lui, quindi non so quanto ci sarebbe stato da fidarsi.

Mi fido di più dei giocatori che compra il tedesco e come applica il suo concetto di calcio.


Ma dimmi... ora che stiamo rinnovando a Ibra a 6, stiamo rinnovando a Gigio, stiamo tenendo Kjaer... come staremmo abbassando i costi? Pensi che sarebbe stato Rangnick a volere che la società ci guadagnasse? A lui interessa avere una squadra giovane perche a quelli si insegna meglio.

Sta di fatto comunque che 12 mln se ne vanno con Ibra... Buttali via.

Se non centriamo la champions ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Trovami squadre a parte Juve Napoli e Inter che hanno un passivo superiore al nostro.
> Noi lo scorso mercato abbiamo avuto un saldo negativo di -43
> La Lazio di - 11
> La Roma di - 9
> ...



Noi partiamo da bilanci disastrosi che dall' anno scorso stiamo cercando di ridurre. E no, non abbiamo soldi visto che la nostra proprietà è una banda di spilorci speculatori che non mette denaro fresco. Quindi mi dispiace ma tu e Will avete torto e non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di discuterne se non fosse che vi prendono puntualmente le fregole per ogni guru che i media vi propinano.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Secondo me con Rangnick avremmo avuto la champions a portata ma non solo, avremmo avuto quella crescita che permetteva di vendere alcuni giocatori, meno importanti, che servivano per potenziare la squadra.
> 
> A parte Juve Napoli e Inter siamo sempre quelli col saldo più negativo tra uscite ed entrate...


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho la vaga sensazione che hai capito nulla di ciò che avrebbe fatto Rangnick : out kjaer e ibra, cessione di donnarumma, romagnoli e altri e poi via nella scelta di giovani da valorizzare. Giovani di seconda fascia, perchè quelli di prima costano.
> Come speri altrimenti di abbassare i costi e creare margine di manovra sul mercato?
> Vendendo laxalt????
> Il milan non ha budget , il milan è impantanato.
> Il milan ha speso tanto e male con mirabelli e da li in poi è iniziata la nostra odissea.



Questi davvero pensano che Ragnarok gli avrebbe portato le prime scelte sul mercato dei giovani a livello mondiale


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Noi partiamo da bilanci disastrosi che dall' anno scorso stiamo cercando di ridurre. E no, non abbiamo soldi visto che la nostra proprietà è una banda di spilorci speculatori che non mette denaro fresco. Quindi mi dispiace ma tu e Will avete torto e non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di discuterne se non fosse che vi prendono puntualmente le fregole per ogni guru che i media vi propinano.



Io ti ho riportato dei dati... al contrario di te non dico "hai torto gne gne".
Noi abbiamo speso più di altri. E' un dato OGGETTIVO.

Lazio Roma ed Atalanta hanno proprietà che hanno versato nelle casse meno di quanto ha fatto Elliott... Ora frigna fin che vuoi ma da qui non si scappa.

Che poi non sono abbastanza, è un altro paio di maniche... Ma ta di fatto che il buget del milan è più alto di quelle di altre rivali.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io non credo proprio che avrebbe fatto fuori gigio e Romagnoli.
> Di Ibra e Kjaer mi fregava zero, perchè Ibra è un trentanovenne e Kjaer è sempre stato un mediocre che ha fatto la stagione della vita come molti prima di lui, quindi non so quanto ci sarebbe stato da fidarsi.
> 
> *Mi fido di più dei giocatori che compra il tedesco e come applica il suo concetto di calcio.*
> ...



Ti invito ad andarti a leggere qualcosa circa il modello red bull perchè secondo me stai favoleggiando troppo.
Ma davvero credi che rangnick abbia scoperto i manè, upemacano, ecc ecc???
Questi giocavano nel salisburgo, succursale(brutto termine ma stanno cosi le cose) del lipsia.
La red bull ha 5 clubs in giro per il mondo e tantissime academy : prendono i ragazzi a 15 anni ,li crescono e poi i forti li portano al lispia, la squadra A.
Quindi per un upemecano che esplode, facendo passare rangnick per genio, ci sono altri 300 coetanei che si perdono, come è nell'ordine delle cose.
Aggiungici pure che questo modello red bull costa un botto di milioni , soldoni che metta la proprietà!!!

Cosa ti fa credere che rangnick al milan avrebbe fatto il fenomeno??
Il milan con la red bull ci azzecca una mazza e rangnick non è il maestro di calcio che si vuol dipingere.
E' un bravo dirigente, come è stato un discreto allenatore ma non può fare i miracoli.
Per quelli servirebbe il padre eterno.
Qua si chiede e si spera che arrivi uno e sappia vendere i nostri cessi per beccare 4 mbappè e 5 neymar.
Posiamo Fm ragazzi.... fa danni.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Agosto 2020)

Gente che dileggia Maldini ed elogia Leotardo e si fa pure chiamare "milanista".


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Questi davvero pensano che Ragnarok gli avrebbe portato le prime scelte sul mercato dei giovani a livello mondiale



Intanto il Lipsia con le seconde scelte stava in semifinale... Il Milan nemmeno in EL a momenti.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti invito ad andarti a leggere qualcosa circa il modello red bull perchè secondo me stai favoleggiando troppo.
> Ma davvero credi che rangnick abbia scoperto i manè, upemacano, ecc ecc???
> Questi giocavano nel salisburgo, succursale(brutto termine ma stanno cosi le cose) del lipsia.
> La red bull ha 5 clubs in giro per il mondo e tantissime academy : prendono i ragazzi a 15 anni ,li crescono e poi i forti li portano al lispia, la squadra A.
> ...



Di sicuro mi da più garanzie di Pioli, prima cosa.
Poi anche al Salisburgo ci sono Giocatori che noi ci possiamo solamente sognare, vedi l'ungherese.

Nessuno vuole per ora Bbappe o neymar... Qui si vuole concretizzare... Penso che Rangnick sarebbe stato il top.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho la vaga sensazione che hai capito nulla di ciò che avrebbe fatto Rangnick : out kjaer e ibra, cessione di donnarumma, romagnoli e altri e poi via nella scelta di giovani da valorizzare. Giovani di seconda fascia, perchè quelli di prima costano.
> Come speri altrimenti di abbassare i costi e creare margine di manovra sul mercato?
> Vendendo laxalt????
> Il milan non ha budget , il milan è impantanato.
> Il milan ha speso tanto e male con mirabelli e da li in poi è iniziata la nostra odissea.



Havertz 21 anni, che quest'anno, in Bundes, ha fatto gli stessi gol di Silva e Schick è in procinto di passare al Chelsea per 78 milioni che diventeranno 85 coi bonus. E stiamo parlando di un giocatore che deve ancora dimostrare tanto. E' sicuramente interessante, ma il Milan attuale non si può permettere giocatori simili, sia per la valutazione economica sia per il rischio insito. Abbiamo bisogno di certezze non di scommesse. 

Se poi ti sparano valutazioni così alte per Havertz che ha 21 anni con chi lo avremmo dovuto fare il progetto giovani? Appunto con giocatori di seconda e terza fascia che solo a mettere piede a San Siro si pisciano nelle mutande.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Intanto il Lipsia con le seconde scelte stava in semifinale... Il Milan nemmeno in EL a momenti.



Il Lipsia in semifinale ci è arrivato ora e non ci arriva più


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma allora sei di coccio oltreché un troll. Il Milan ha un bilancio che non c'entra nulla con quelle squadre che hai nominato. Che significa dire che porti dati oggettivi quando dici che Roma Atalanta e Lazio spendono meno di quanto fatto da Eliott? A parte il fatto che queste squadre hanno costi di gestione che non c' entrano nulla con il Milan ma, come al solito, tu mischi capre e cavoli. Un consiglio che posso darti è che tra poco c'è l' Oktoberfest .Vai a farti una bevuta con l' amico Rangnick e scambiatevi i numeri di cell. Abbiamo trovato il secondo di Ragnatok



Lo capisci o no che i costi con i dati che ti ho riportato non ci azzeccano nulla? Anzi dimostrano solamente quanto ancora di più Elliott versi nelle casse del milan molto di più di quanto fanno le altre.
Quei dati che ti ho riportato sono solamente la differenza tra le entrate e le uscite...
Probabilmente non avrai nemmeno la 5° elementare per capire di cosa sto parlando.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il Lipsia in semifinale ci è arrivato ora e non ci arriva più



A noi basterebbe metterci piede in champions... Altro che se mifinale! Renditi conto!


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Havertz 21 anni, che quest'anno, in Bundes, ha fatto gli stessi gol di Silva e Schick è in procinto di passare al Chelsea per 78 milioni che diventeranno 85 coi bonus. E stiamo parlando di un giocatore che deve ancora dimostrare tanto. E' sicuramente interessante, ma il Milan attuale non si può permettere giocatori simili, sia per la valutazione economica sia per il rischio insito. Abbiamo bisogno di certezze non di scommesse.
> 
> Se poi ti sparano valutazioni così alte per Havertz che ha 21 anni con chi lo avremmo dovuto fare il progetto giovani? Appunto con giocatori di seconda e terza fascia che solo a mettere piede a San Siro si pisciano nelle mutande.



Appunto.
Tra i pepè e i leao noi possiamo ambire al massimo ai leao.
E che il signore ce la mandi buona.
Il giorno in cui la finiremo di dividere i giocatori in giovani e maturi ma in forti e meno forti forse troveremo un linguaggio calcistico comune che non si presta a incomprensioni.
Il milan oggi i FORTI li può guardare solo in tv.
Uno forte lo abbiamo, ha 39 anni, ma stranamente i commercialisti e amanti di Fm lo vorrebbero fuori dal milan.
Bizzarra la vita da tifoso rossonero.
Ma datemi ibra, datemi thiago silva, datemi pure modric e aggiungiamo un portiere e 6 ragazzi e in champions ci arriviamo.
Nel calcio servono regole semplici.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Tra i pepè e i leao noi possiamo ambire al massimo ai leao.
> E che il signore ce la mandi buona.
> Il giorno in cui la finiremo di dividere i giocatori in giovani e maturi ma in forti e meno forti forse troveremo un linguaggio calcistico comune che non si presta a incomprensioni.
> ...



Ma il Lipsia come ci è arrviato in champions? Non parlo della semifinale perchè sarebbe troppo umiliante...

Per me su Ibra vi state facendo troppe idee strane... ha 39 anni ed era fermo... Ha fatto il fenomeno nel periodo del Covid dove le avversarie avevano la lingua a terra mentre il milan andava a 1000 all'ora.
Nonostante questo a parte le ultime tre partite a me ibra non ha fatto impazzire anzi, nelle partite più tose contro juve napoli e atalanta è stato tra i peggiori.. contro la juve la sua uscita ha sancito la nostra vittoria.


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Admin ma per questo idiota il ban non si utilizza?



E perchè dovrebbe bannarlo? Perchè ti ha detto che non hai nemmeno la quinta elementare? Certo dopo che tu oltre che del troll gli ha detto che è di coccio e che gli hai dato dell'ubriacone e per finire gli dai dell'idiota...complimenti...Ma ormai si è capito come ragioni...tu puoi scrivere sempre tutto...offendere ed insultare chi ha la grossa colpa di non essere d'accordo con te...Ma se uno osa dirti qualcosa...Guai...Ah tu si che sei una persona seria....


----------



## uolfetto (20 Agosto 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quella sua idiosincrasia io la leggo come semplice incapacità a tener testa a delle personalità "forti" ovvero a giocatori affermati, ai campioni. Lui preferisce i giovani perchè seguono a pappagallo tutto ciò che dice e vuole, un giocatore "adulto" ha le sue esperienze e spesso vuole confrontarsi col proprio tecnico.
> Per questo penso che non approderà mai in una squadra da vertice.



A me però sembra indice di una eccessiva rigidità mentale, che non mi piace in nessun ambito. Cioè 2/3 giocatori su 22. Ne rimangono 19 da "plasmare" a tua immagine e somiglianza.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E perchè dovrebbe bannarlo? Perchè ti ha detto che non hai nemmeno la quinta elementare? Certo dopo che tu oltre che del troll gli ha detto che è di coccio e che gli hai dato dell'ubriacone e per finire gli dai dell'idiota...complimenti...Ma ormai si è capito come ragioni...tu puoi scrivere sempre tutto...offendere ed insultare chi ha la grossa colpa di non essere d'accordo con te...Ma se uno osa dirti qualcosa...Guai...Ah tu si che sei una persona seria....



Dovrebbero bannarlo perché è un troll e penso che in molti lo sappiano qui dentro. Sul fatto che sia un idiota non è colpa sua. Ci è nato così . Per quanto riguarda te perché ti immischi? Sei un troll anche tu?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma il Lipsia come ci è arrviato in champions? Non parlo della semifinale perchè sarebbe troppo umiliante...
> 
> Per me su Ibra vi state facendo troppe idee strane... ha 39 anni ed era fermo... Ha fatto il fenomeno nel periodo del Covid dove le avversarie avevano la lingua a terra mentre il milan andava a 1000 all'ora.
> Nonostante questo a parte le ultime tre partite a me ibra non ha fatto impazzire anzi, nelle partite più tose contro juve napoli e atalanta è stato tra i peggiori.. contro la juve la sua uscita ha sancito la nostra vittoria.



Ancora con sto lipsia????
Il lispia fa parte del regno red bull.
La red bull ha 5 squadre in giro per il mondo e centinaia di academy.
Comprano e crescono giocatori in tutto il mondo, i buoni vanno al lipsia che è l'apice del movimento calcio.
Ma che paragoni fai??
Sai quanto costa il giochino red bull??? sai quanto spende in giovani e academy la red bull??
Non rispondermi però cavoli per banane, altrimenti il mio è un monologo.

Il milan ci azzecca zero zero zero zero con il lipsia.
Non puoi mai imitare la red bull senza soldi e organizzazione capillare .


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> A me però sembra indice di una eccessiva rigidità mentale, che non mi piace in nessun ambito. Cioè 2/3 giocatori su 22. Ne rimangono 19 da "plasmare" a tua immagine e somiglianza.



Io però vorrei ricordarvi che uno così serve per tornare in alto... Poi quando vuoi andare oltre puoi sfankularlo.
A noi Rangnick serviva per mettere su una squadra credibile, quadrata, con un buon sistema di gioco e giocatori interessanti sia da tenere che da vendere in ottica di acquistarne di migliori.

Nessuno ha mai detto che si voleva Rangnick per puntare all'ottava. Prima bisogna tornarci in champions mi sembra.
Ci stiamo affidando ad un trentanovenne... fate voi...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto lipsia????
> Il lispia fa parte del regno red bull.
> La red bull ha 5 squadre in giro per il mondo e centinaia di academy.
> Comprano e crescono giocatori in tutto il mondo, i buoni vanno al lipsia che è l'apice del movimento calcio.
> ...



Vabbè caschi sempre in piedi dai... ho capito.

Quindi dici che Rangnick non ha fatto nulla di speciale? Vabbè dai, quando è così è inutile discutere... come chi dice che Marq è sulla moto migliore perchè solamente lui la fa andare come deve... ma è la migliore.. eppure nessuno la sa guidare.

Si casca sempre in piedi... Bella li.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io però vorrei ricordarvi che uno così serve per tornare in alto... Poi quando vuoi andare oltre puoi sfankularlo.
> A noi Rangnick serviva per mettere su una squadra credibile, quadrata, con un buon sistema di gioco e giocatori interessanti sia da tenere che da vendere in ottica di acquistarne di migliori.
> 
> Nessuno ha mai detto che si voleva Rangnick per puntare all'ottava. Prima bisogna tornarci in champions mi sembra.
> Ci stiamo affidando ad un trentanovenne... fate voi...



A me questo tipo di discorso è ben chiaro. Però proprio non capisco perchè non puoi farlo avendo Ibrahimovic e Kjaer e magari un altro esperto in rosa. Dicesi 3 giocatori, 3 su 22. Ne rimangono altri 19 da assemblare come ti pare. Ripeto che per me è indice di scarsa elasticità mentale, e quando sei così rigido il rischio di andare a sbattere aumenta soprattuto quando ti trovi in una realtà nuova e diversa. E io non sono un fan della conferma di Pioli e del blocco post-covid eh.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> .





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> .





sipno ha scritto:


> Vabbè caschi sempre in piedi dai... ho capito.
> 
> Quindi dici che Rangnick non ha fatto nulla di speciale? Vabbè dai, quando è così è inutile discutere... come chi dice che Marq è sulla moto migliore perchè solamente lui la fa andare come deve... ma è la migliore.. eppure nessuno la sa guidare.
> 
> Si casca sempre in piedi... Bella li.



*Si torna on topic. Al primo post off, provocazione, verrete bannati. Non verranno più tolllerati questi teatrini.

Utilizzate questa funzione per cortesia -)* https://www.milanworld.net/lista-ignora-utente-vt14753.html


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vabbè caschi sempre in piedi dai... ho capito.
> 
> Quindi dici che Rangnick non ha fatto nulla di speciale? Vabbè dai, quando è così è inutile discutere... come chi dice che Marq è sulla moto migliore perchè solamente lui la fa andare come deve... ma è la migliore.. eppure nessuno la sa guidare.
> 
> Si casca sempre in piedi... Bella li.



E' la stessa cosa comprare in giro per il mondo 400 giovani tra i 14 anni e i 17 anni e farli giocare sotto la stessa squadra , seguirli e poi lanciare in prima squadra i migliori o doverne comprare 3-4-5? 
Il milan non ha la forza e l'organizzazione di scouting per comprare 400 tra i migliori under 17 in giro per il mondo.
Questa è la red bull dio santo!!!

La red bull possiede : SALISBURGO, LIPSIA, NEW YORK RED BULLS,RED BULL BRASIL,RED BULL GHANA.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Tra i pepè e i leao noi possiamo ambire al massimo ai leao.
> E che il signore ce la mandi buona.
> Il giorno in cui la finiremo di dividere i giocatori in giovani e maturi ma in forti e meno forti forse troveremo un linguaggio calcistico comune che non si presta a incomprensioni.
> ...




Cito a memoria alcuni talenti, alcuni pure costosissimi, per i quali in molti si strappavano i capelli perchè ce li facevamo sfuggire:

Dahoud
Iturbe
Finnbogasson
Xhaka
Schick
Lozano
Renato Sanches
Pjaca
Bazoer
Keita Balde
Bergwjin
Klaassen
Sahin
Gundogan
I mitici Clasie e Maher che hanno provocato eccessi masturbatori in alcune persone.


E per finire come non citare il grandissimo Dolberg. Un giocatore per il quale molti si sarebbero venduti la casa con dentro moglie figli e tutti i parenti di sangue e acquisiti. Ebbene è stato cacciato dall'Ajax, che pure ha fama di club che aspetta l'esplosione dei giovani, perché troppo scadente pure per i pazienti olandesi. E' finito al Nizza, in ligue 1. 

Una sfilza di mezzi giocatori e di bidoni che metà bastava. Ma evidentemente molti diventavano forti, in un certo manageriale calcistico...perché dubito che molti che si strappavano le vesti li abbiano seguiti in ogni partita.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Si torna on topic. Al primo post off, provocazione, verrete bannati. Non verranno più tolllerati questi teatrini.
> 
> Utilizzate questa funzione per cortesia -)* https://www.milanworld.net/lista-ignora-utente-vt14753.html



.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa comprare in giro per il mondo 400 giovani tra i 14 anni e i 17 anni e farli giocare sotto la stessa squadra , seguirli e poi lanciare in prima squadra i migliori o doverne comprare 3-4-5?
> Il milan non ha la forza e l'organizzazione di scouting per comprare 400 tra i migliori under 17 in giro per il mondo.
> Questa è la red bull dio santo!!!
> 
> La red bull possiede : SALISBURGO, LIPSIA, NEW YORK RED BULLS,RED BULL BRASIL,RED BULL GHANA.



Bene... spiegami Atalanta e Ajax grazie... Dai lo capisci benissimo che con buoni mister e acquisti mirati e non alla cavolo si possono fare grandi cose, grandi per tornare in champions...

Ci metto pure il napoli che salì dalla C alla champions. Per te la Reblull è solo una scusa... Rangnick sarebbe stato perfetto.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cito a memoria alcuni talenti, alcuni pure costosissimi, per i quali in molti si strappavano i capelli perchè ce li facevamo sfuggire:
> 
> Dahoud
> Iturbe
> ...


----------



## Djici (20 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vabbè caschi sempre in piedi dai... ho capito.
> 
> Quindi dici che Rangnick non ha fatto nulla di speciale? Vabbè dai, quando è così è inutile discutere... come chi dice che Marq è sulla moto migliore perchè solamente lui la fa andare come deve... ma è la migliore.. eppure nessuno la sa guidare.
> 
> Si casca sempre in piedi... Bella li.



Nonne questione di cascare in piedi. Dice cose vere. 
La Red Bull ha dato i mezzi a Rangnick di creare una macchina di altissimo livello. 
Elliott non può o piuttosto non vuole farlo. Se lo volesse fare, lo avrebbe già fatto in questi anni.
Invece la squadra B e stata buttata subito via quando si poteva fare... I soldi per le giovanili non sono stati spesi...

Ho avuto la fortuna di fare una chiacchierata cin talent scout del City.
Beh loro vanno lì e prendono tutti i migliori in tutte le categorie.
Sai cosa vuole dire andare a prendere ogni anno i 50 migliori ptosoetti scovati in giro per il mondo per ogni fascia d'età?
Sai cosa vuole dire prendere i giocatori di 10 anni e trovare pure un lavoro al padre per permettere alla famiglia di trasferirsi.

Questo vale per il city. Ma la reb bull lavoro in modo uguale.

Invece noi abbiamo 20 giocatori. Secondo te ci sono le stesse possibilità di avere un talento tra 20 giocatori o tra centinaie?
E una specie di allevamento. Si punta sulla qualità MA ANCHE sulla quantità.
E così ci sono centinaie di talent scout in giro per il mondo che vanno a guardare tornei con giocatori di 7 o 8 anni...che giocano un calcio a 5 (neanche lontanamente paragonabile al calcio a 11). 

Se una società e ambiziosa lo vedi subito dalle giovanili.
Senza nemmeno la scusa del FPF.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cito a memoria alcuni talenti, alcuni pure costosissimi, per i quali in molti si strappavano i capelli perchè ce li facevamo sfuggire:
> 
> Dahoud
> Iturbe
> ...



Gundogan, Bergwijn, Klaaasen, Xhaka, Lozano, Dahoud, Keita e forse pure Sahin sarebbero tranquillamente titolari nel Milan di oggi e Schick sarebbe una onesta alternativa ai titolari, hai pescato proprio gli esempi sbagliati.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Gundogan, Bergwijn, Klaaasen, Xhaka, Lozano, Dahoud, Keita e forse pure Sahin sarebbero tranquillamente titolari nel Milan di oggi e Schick sarebbe una onesta alternativa ai titolari, hai pescato proprio gli esempi sbagliati.



Certo, certo.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Gundogan, Bergwijn, Klaaasen, Xhaka, Lozano, Dahoud, Keita e forse pure Sahin sarebbero tranquillamente titolari nel Milan di oggi e Schick sarebbe una onesta alternativa ai titolari, hai pescato proprio gli esempi sbagliati.



Si appunto... averceli avuti... Ma la gente confonde il voler vincere la champions con il volerci mettere piede.

Vabbè io ci ho quasi rinunciato.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Nonne questione di cascare in piedi. Dice cose vere.
> La Red Bull ha dato i mezzi a Rangnick di creare una macchina di altissimo livello.
> Elliott non può o piuttosto non vuole farlo. Se lo volesse fare, lo avrebbe già fatto in questi anni.
> Invece la squadra B e stata buttata subito via quando si poteva fare... I soldi per le giovanili non sono stati spesi...
> ...



Qualcuno che mi ha capito. Grazie cielo.
Mi era presa a male.

E' un pò come fare scuola calcio con 10 primi calci e farlo con mille.
E' ovvio che chi ne cresce mille ha più possibilità di tirar fuori il campione.

Il milan spende poco o nulla nel settore giovanile e oggi rispetto a chelsea, ajax, bayern monaco ,barca, red bull è indietro anni luce.
E attenzione perchè non bastano le capacità. questo mondo costa e pure tanto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Certo, certo.



Io le partite a differenza tua le guardo e argomento, se tu sai solo dire :" ue ue, giocate a Football Manager ue ue" è un problema tuo.


Tra l'altro, potete prendere in giro quanto volete, ma il database di Football Manager è usato da centinaia di società professionistiche. 

O rosicate che un software capisce di calcio più di voi?


Poi chissà perché non vengono fatti i nomi di giocatori che effettivamente hanno avuto carriere esaltanti, li ovviamente si sta zitti e si fa finta di niente 
E non ci perdo niente a perdermi un pomeriggio e a recuperare nomi che io e altri utenti facciamo da 10 anni, certo ci sono i flop come Maher, ma la maggior parte son giocatori che noi abbiam potuto solo annusare rimanendo nella nostra mediocrità. 

Gundogan poi gioca al City, Bergwijn è andato al Tottenham a gennaio, eh si, proprio scarsini


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io le partite a differenza tua le guardo e argomento, se tu sai solo dire :" ue ue, giocate a Football Manager ue ue" è un problema tuo.
> 
> 
> Tra l'altro, potete prendere in giro quanto volete, ma il database di Football Manager è usato da centinaia di società professionistiche.
> ...



Onestamente non perderei tempo con chi risponde con un "certo certo" che è a mio avviso ammissione di non saper che rispondere.


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io le partite a differenza tua le guardo e argomento, se tu sai solo dire :" ue ue, giocate a Football Manager ue ue" è un problema tuo.
> 
> 
> Tra l'altro, potete prendere in giro quanto volete, ma il database di Football Manager è usato da centinaia di società professionistiche.
> ...




OK.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## sipno (20 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

*La discussione chiude. L'avete mandata in vacca.

Attenzione, se non utilizzate la lista ignora, e continuate così nelle discussioni successive, verrete bannati definitivamente. Poi non vi lamentate.*


----------

